# FET cycle friend Part 2.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

New home ladies


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh my lovely Virginia, I hope you are feeling better today. It is such an emotional rollercoaster this IVF isn't it? And the 2WW is hellish. My best advice would be not to even look for symptoms yet, it is just far too early. Chances are, your embies haven't even implanted yet, and won't do for another day or 2, so your body is not even aware yet they are there, hence the lack of symptoms. Give it time. You managed to get a BFP before, so the odds are VERY much in your favour. Look after yourself. Sending you lots of love and babydust   xxx.

I'm off for my 6 week scan later today. I'm petrified. Dunno why. I had horrible dreams last night about going to the clinic and the waiting room being full of 100s of women, all waiting like me, and I had to wait for HOURS! Goodness knows what that was all about! I'm just worried about what they might find, whether the embie(s) will be alive, whether it/they will be in the right place, and if they find a heartbeat, if it will be the right speed. I sound so neurotic!!!! My mum is coming with me, which almost makes it feel worse as it reminds me of her 'escorting' me to doctors appointments when I was young!! Oh well, what will be will be. I'll update you later.

Is everyone else OK? Lucy - how are things with you? Teresa, are you starting FET soon? Becky, did you get a BFP? Michelle, what's the latest with your twinnies? Collymags, how are you doing now? Kitty, how are you getting on with your pregnancy? Lorns, have you tested yet? Jasminey, when's your 1st scan?

Any other new FETers out there wanting to join in? How are you doing?

Goldy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Goldy, you are God-sent.  Thank you for all of your confidence in my doing it again.  I am being ridiculous aren't I?  I do feel much better today and yesterday was a good day too.  This weekend away from home and with my folks that have no idea will be good, as I can't really be talking about it.
Hope your scan went amazing today and that you saw that little beanie's heart beating away.  Let us know how it went.  Your Mom must have been blown away by her grand'baby(ies).
Jasminey, how are you doing sweetheart?  Will you stay on heparin throughout pregnancy?
Michelle, have you had a 2nd scan yet?  I hope Beanie #2 has gotten stronger.
Collymags, I hope things are getting in perspective for you and that you are getting a clear vision of your next step.
Anyway, gotta go get DS ready for school and doctor's appt (UTI, we think.  Poor little one goes to every few minutes)
Hugs
Virginia


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi virginia so sorry you feel so bad ,and I know what you are going through
its a awful time but you are strong and always sound so positive which will
pull you through. I wish you loads of luck and sticky positive vibes  I want it so much
to work for you will speak soon kit xxx I haven't had my first antenatal appointment yet so I don't when my next scan will be yet will let you know xx[br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 15:09Hi goldy good luck for your scan today hope everything went well for you 2
thanks for asking how I am I am feeling ok a bit sicky, tired , sore boobs it feels
like a outer body experience because I can't believe it is happening to me. I have
had some more bleeding I rung my fertility clinic and the sister who scanned me
said I had a clot next to the sac and it will be that coming away ,what a relieve.
I remember her telling us that but in all the excitement I didn't ask if I would bleed
off it. I feel ok today. Hope you are ok kitxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies (and a special Hi to Kit and Virginia)

Well, we have ONE lovely beanie on board!!!!!!! At first I was a bit disappointed, 'coz I'd so wanted twinnies... but now I've had time to think about it, one will be MUCH better for me, and for my DH. He is so worried what this pregnancy is going to mean for us (income, working longer etc.), I think twinnies would have sent him into an apaplexy (sp?) . Anyway, it measured 6.6mm, and had a normal heartbeat. I didn't start crying, which in some way surprised me... but I was totally amazed, fascinated, and in awe of this little thing on the screen, with the tiniest flutter you can imagine  .... wonderful. I took my mum as my DH is still slightly in denial, although now I have told him it is 'only one little one', he is starting visibly to relax. Men eh?! I think he will take longer than many men to get his head round things, but I know when it comes, he will dote on it (as he does with his 2 DDs). 

Kitty, I have definite bouts of nausea now, throughout the day when my blood sugar levels are getting low. I find that eating little and often really helps. My boobs are very sore, though not much bigger yet (hurry up and grow boobs!!!).

Virginia, glad you have been feeling better. Rollercoaster is the only way to describe it, isn't it? All that matters right now is that you take it easy, and look after yourself. Your body will take care of the rest.

Perhaps I ought to do a pregnancy ticker now... though I'm still not 100% sure...

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning ladies

been keeping an eye on the thread daily, not been joining in as feel don't actually belong now.  but thats not to say that my heart and warm vibes aren't with you all 'cos they are.

Virginia my heart went out to you the other day, i'm so used to you being the positive leader of the group, so i knew you must of felt badly not to have been positive.  just remember every woman on this site will have days during the 2ww of feeling down/negative but i bet its more 'cos we're pumped with drugs than anything else. but glad things are easier now, amazing what each day brings eh!! my fingers and toes are very crossed for you lass, and sending heaps of sticky vibes.

Goldy,  how fantastic is that for you and other half,  it must be the most amazing thing to see your beanie,  big congrats again hun.

hope all you other ladies are doing ok, take care all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Hello there ladies.  I do feel back to my normal (positive self today).  I have to admit part of it is b/cv I feel like some symptoms are starting to show up.  ie, tired in the aftenoon, AF-like cramps last night, sore (.)(.) and I cry for anything - even for things on tv.  So there you go.  Hopefully, I won't have any bleeding as last time that was what led us to early u/s and finding out beanie had m/c.  We are going away for weekend until Monday so I don't expect to be posting but will try late in the day.  My folks are coming up (they have a house in the mtns right outside Atlanta where we will) and we will all be there. DH and Dad will be golfing and DS hopes to go hiking and fishing.  I'll do short, non-strenuous hikes but nothing else, oh and the pool is opening so I'll spend quite a bit of time there with DS.  We'll go out in the afternoons with Mom to small towns near by.  Hope you ladies have a great rest of the week.  I just want it to fly by.
Kitty, the bleeding must stink and keep you worried instead of enjoying the pregnancy.  Well, I hope it stops soon and that they schedule your scan sooner than later.  Can't wait to hear about it.
Goldy, that is amazing !!!!  To see that little heart beating in what looks like a grain of rice.  We had 3 scans at infertility clinic with DS (from 7 weeks through 11 weeks - we pay for it of course but he grew from grain of rice into a gummy bear looking in that short period.  They are amazing).  I cracked-up reading your message, as my DH is 52 and he is resigned to working until he is in his deathbed.  I just ask that (joking of course) he also get lots of life insurance.  LIfe seems to work-out so tell him not to fret.  MY DH can tell him that it is the BEST thing he ever did (we had DS when he was 47) and he so enjoys him.  I think being an older parent and infertility couple helps put things in perspective and we enjoy him EVERY single minute.  
My sweet, sweet Collymags, I can feel your presence and strength.  THANK YOU.  I just know that someday soon it is going to happen for you.  You are right about the meds they definitely mess with our heads don't they?
I want to thank everyone for all the STICKY VIBES, emotion, and support.  To be honest it helps me stay focused and positive.  I keep telling those embies that with all the sticky vibes being sent our way they HAVE TO stick around.
Anyway, have a great weekend and a million hugs out to each of you
Virginia


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Virginia -

Hang in there my sweet - can you remember my post when I was convinced that my AF was going to arrive!  After that experience I would advice you not to rely on any symptoms (even lack of) one of the reasons I thought my cycle had failed was because my boobs didn't feel sore at all?  

Yep still on the heparin and will remain so for about another month my stomach is looking pretty bruised.  

Be positive    

Jasmineyxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Jasminey,'Great to hear from you.  Any scans yet?  I am dying to hear about it.  Thanks for the great post, as I was feeling a bit down today.  The sore (.)(.) seem to have gone but you are right they do not mean anything.  Only a few days left, I am debating whether to do a HPT before leaving for bloodtest and looking at it when we get back instead of waiting so anxiously for call.  ALthough I'd hate to do something stupid if that showed up bad results.  AHHHHH!!!  I know like everyone else I want a successful pregnancy full term.  And this is just the first step of worry.  Oh well, going to try and get my mind off of things.
Love ya ladies
Virginia


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi girls can i join you ?

I am about to have my first FET tomorrow.  Had 2 fresh ICSI BFN's last year, we have 8 frosties, and 4 have been defrosted today.  Luckily they have all defrosted ok so transfer should be on for tomorrow.

I am having a natural cycle and feel a bit sick about it all.  I always seem to hold myself together duing the fresh ones, but for some reason feel totally different about the frozen one.

Planning on having a few days off work this week so will be checking in    anyone else on the 2ww?

best wishes   

Wendyxx


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Can I please gatecrash your thread too?  I've had a quick read and you sound like you are wonderful support for one another.  

Wendy - I'm going in for FET tomorrow as well, it'll be lovely to have someone to bounce off in the same situation.  I've been having hypnotherapy this time to help keep me relaxed and positive, though I'm still feeling nervous (doesn't matter how many times you've had tx does it!)  Mine is a medicated cycle, this one has been a bit easier than my last FET though as that was injections and this one has been nasal spray and hrt tablets.  Wishing you every luck tomorrow Hun  


 to all

Essa xx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Wendy and Essa welcome and the best of luck to you both for your FET.  I am going in for HCG test tomorrow so my 2ww is over but this is a great group of ladies that have had so much success we can only hope to rubs off on us.  Anyway, we are always willing to give advice and any emotional support necessary so just join away.
Jasminey, Goldy, Collymags, Kitty, Michelle I couldn't have made it to this point without you ladies.  You have been my strength and kept me going.  I am SO NERVOUS!!!!  I keep debating about HPT vs just waiting until tomorrow and think I will just wait.  DH will be here with me thankfully.  Anyway, you won't hear from me until late afternoon tomorrow my time (probably), they take their sweet time in calling and have never called before 2pm.  So I'll get on as soon as I can.
Love ya
VIrginia


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

GOOD LUCK VIRGINIA THINKING OF YOU XXXXXX
XXKITXX [br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 09:36Hi goldy made up for you 2 glad your scan was good bet you can't wait for your next one
its really exciting and you must be thrilled to bits xx

Hi collymags nice to hear from you hope you are ok and I hope you keep in touch and let
us know your plans xx

Hi jasminey nice to hear from you when is your scan date? Bet you 2 can't wait xxx

Welcome to willswendy and essa good luck with your fet all the best wishes coming your way


Hi michelle not heard from you for ages hope you are ok xxkitxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't posted lately!  I'm alive and kicking and both twins are doing well.  We were supposed to have our second scan today, but ended up getting an emergency one last Tuesday as I was having a lot of spotting.  All's well and Twin 2's heartbeat is as strong as his/her siblings now.  Thank goodness!  The MW and technician were both very pleased with the progress they're making and said "not to worry".   TBH, I haven't been worrying much since the second scan.  Feeling more optimistic that all will be well.

Virigina, I see you're testing today.  Sending you lots and lots of      across the Atlantic!  And mucho     I do hope you get your much-deserved positive.

Welcome to Wendy and Essa.  The girls on this thread are truly amazing.  

Hello to Jasminey, Kitty, Goldy, and Collymags.  I hope you're all doing well.

Love,
Michelle


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Virginia,  just a quick note to wish ye heaps of luck and love for tomorrow. fingers and toes are crossed for you. would do all the lovely icon things, but can't so just boring writing.  take care lass. we're all rooting for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi everyone, thanks for the warm welcome to your thread 

I am now offically back on the 2ww.  I have 2 grade one embies on board.  We did really well all 4 defrosted and continued to grow, the others were a grade 2 and a 3.  Its a shame they dont refreeze them but the embrologist said they have tried without much success in the past 

Feel so weird,  Friday i thought it wasnt meant to be this month, it all seems to have happened so fast. 
They didnt  give me any pessaries, it is a total natural cycle ?  anyone else like me ?

Hubby has been wonderful and just been to Tesco and bought me flowers, and a big bar of Bornville (my fave) 2 bags of brazil nuts and pineapple juice (not from concentrate!)

Good luck Virginia on the testing  

best wishes and loads of babydust    

Wendyxx
,


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Virginia -

Thinking of you loads and have everything crossed for you.  Good luck.

Jasmineyxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

I want to thank everyone for all of their love and support.  We finally heard at 5pm (abusive I think to make me wait so long) and it was   !!!  But we still need lots of    and prayers.  The HCG was low (59) and the progesterone was also low.  So I am so sad and feel like I did in November.  But I keep reminding myself there is a little one holding on and I just need to be strong for him and maybe he'll have the strength to stick-around.  I go back in on Friday for 2nd bloodtest and will ask they call earlier.  You know we pay so much here, you'd think we got better consideration of our feelings.  I think that is why I am so, so sad I thought it was negative and that is why they hadn't called yet.  
Deb, I am so so sorry but do not understand.  I didn't think you tested until June 2?  Why did you test so early?  I would hold-out some hope as it may be too soon.
Lots of love
Virginia


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow Virginia, how fantastic, i'm sure with your positivity things will only get better, i am truly delighted for you lass and of course your dh.  its amazing really on this thread 5 out of 7 bfp, you can now all call yourselves the bfp gang.  take care .

belated welcome to Essa and Wilswendy


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Virginia, that is really, really good news       . I'm so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do understand why you are feeling low - with your experience last year, you're probably hypersensitive to anything that isn't "perfect". But a reading of 59 is absolutely fine for the first test! Try to hang on in there for now, and try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know, I'm the worst worrier in the world!). Remember that you have overcome one of the biggest hurdles already, which is to get the embie/s to implant, and one or two are definitely growing!!!!! I will send you all the positive vibes I can muster for the next few days. I'm sure by Friday your HCG will have taken off!!! Take it easy and try not to be hard on yourself sweetie xxxx

Hi Collymags, so nice to hear you are OK. What's next for you? Will you come back and join us soon?

Michelle, that's amazing news, how brilliant! I bet you are starting to enjoy being pregnant now!

Hi Jasminey, hope things are OK with you.

Hi there Kitty, hope your bleeding has stopped. What caused the clot, do you know?

Welcome to Wendy and Essa. Wendy, although most of us are on medicated cycles, at least with a natural cycle you don't have to take the dreaded botty bombs! Best of luck on your 2WW, rest and take it easy, sounds like you have a lovely DH to look after you.

Distressingly, I had a bright red bleed on Friday, which lasted for about an hour. It was a complete shock, and is the first red bleed I have had. I have then had brown spotting/bleeding every since, which seems to have tailed off. The problem is that it makes me worry the embie died at that point, so I am in a state of uncertainty right now, and can't believe I am still pregnant. I'm going to the doctor's today, and will ask for an early scan. I'm still getting all the usual pregnancy symptoms (sore boobs, nausea, tiredness, constipation), but that could always be the hormones left in my system. So distressing how our mind plays with us, isn't it? Today I am 7w exactly, but I don't think I will relax until I am 12w (if I make it). I'll update you when I have more news.

Lots of love
Goldy


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Virginia, my eyes filled up reading your post!  I'm so happy for you sweetie.  Please stay very calm and positive and your little bean will be ok.  Sending you lots of       Lots of luck with Friday's bloodtest.

Goldy, sorry to hear about your bleed.  Was it a clot?  Definitely get yourself in for a scan ASAP.  The early pregnancy unit should get you in within a day or two.  I pray that everything is ok.  

Wendy, lots of luck with you 2ww.  

Love to all from Michelle


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh Viginia I'm soooo pleased for you - congratulations to you and DH.      Like Goldy said wait till Friday (which will feel like a year away) and you'll see a significant change in the reading - just take it easy for now!  Fantastic news 

Welcome to Wendy and Essa - love to hear how you've got on.

Me, I'm fine - but have had a couple of little scares with brown spotting.  To be safe the Unit got me in for a scan a couple of weeks ago (5 weeks) to see what was going on and that's when we found out we had twins .  Been for another scan today and both measured 9mm and had really strong heart beats.  There was a little spot of bleeding in there too but It was really small and they didn't seem too concerned.  As with all early pregnancies I have been told to take it easy, rest plenty and eat well. 

Have all the typical symptoms, nausea, sore boobs, weeing a lot and really tired.  

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry to but in, but wanted to congratulate Virginia!    
Just wanted to let you know, my first HCG was 58 and I was terrified that it was too low, but I'm now 17+ weeks. 

Marie xx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Goldy, I am so sorry about the bleeding. Any sign of possible bad thing to embies is totally distressing. I would have run to clinic and demanded a scan. Please do so that you can put your worries aside. Thanks for the kind words and once again, I am printing out and framing your words of wisdom. I hope you are right once again. I just want the symptoms to get stronger again. That is probably what is most worrying for me, they were worse last week than the last 4 days. I feel like either I had 2 and 1 died or the one hasn't made it and HCG is going down, But I guess we'll know on Friday. I am talking to him and cheering him on along with just trying to stay positive. 
Michelle, thanks for the positive vibes.
Marie your post is wonderful. THANK YOU for sharing. I will focus on just getting increase and staying pregnant like you.
Jasminey, I remember when you first tested you had no symptoms? When did they start getting strong? 
You ladies are right: I am one on the Lucky/blessed ones that it WORKED!!!
Thanks for all the love and support
Virginia[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 12:36Jasminey, I missed one of the most impt things in my post: CONGRATS on the twins!!! You must be beside yourself and in disbelief on the news. And you thought none had stuck: well what a wonderful surprise!!!! Lots of luck. How bad have the symptoms gotten as they grow?
Keep us posted on progress. LOL
Virginia


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

michelle glad you 4 are ok I too have had spotting and its horrible and my
heart goes out to you but when I went to emergency rooms last week and
seen our baby again my mind was put at ease ,up to now there is no explanation
why I have a clot it has reduced because I lost some of it last friday the technician
measured sac and baby and said everything was fine the clot what is left is tiny
so I'm not worrying as much I will have a early midwife and scan appointment in 
the next week or so.I am happy with that as the clot is not near the sac.xxxkitxx  
[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 16:11WOW VIRGINIA CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY XXXXXX
you must be thrilled I am so excited for you well done    
xxxkitxxx[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 16:14HI JASMINEY CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU 2 
WELL DONE ON YOUR 2 BUDDLES OF JOY   XXKITXX[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 16:21Hi willswendy & essa good luck for the next 2 weeks make sure you
get them feet up and relax treat yourselfs and have some pampering
you both deserve it try and keep optimistic and focused.kitxx
sending you some positive vibesxx


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thank you so much for your warm welcome, it's good to be able to post where people are going through the same.

Virginia - Congratulations on your BFP   

Jasminey - Wow twins, congratulations, how wonderful, you must be on  

Michelle, Kitty, Goldy, Marie - Hope you all have healthy, stress free pregnancies, it's lovely to see so many successful stories, gives me hope  

Collymags - Keep your chin up Hun  .  Please don't stay away, as you say this thread seems like it is a good omen, it may rub off on us too!

Wendy - Fantastic news on your snowbabies, hope your 2ww is a stress free one  

Well yesterday didn't go as well as I'd hoped for.  We only had one survivor out of our four frosties.  Unfortunately it was only one cell too.  I'm trying to convince myself that as the embryologist thawed them just an hour before I went to theatre it didn't have the opportunity to divide again and that it is better off safe inside me dividing than alone in a petri dish  .  It's so strange, I feel really quite protective over it (little Billie (no mates)).  On top of the cyclogest and hrt I've been prescribed Aspirin, Tinzaparin, Cephalexin and Prednisolone.  I'm also doing what I can to keep little Billie comfortable and healthy - rest, water, milk, pineapple juice, brazil nuts, hot water bottle on tum and PMA (the most difficult part).  If anyone can advise anything else I'll give it a try!  Have any of you heard of a poor start resulting in success?

Love and   to you all

Essa xx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi everyone and thanks for the lovely warm welcome 

Virginia - congratulations on your news, sending you lots of positive vibes    

Hi Essa, its really hard to know what to expect I know, I really think its like a lottery who gets the BFP I havent had one yet hoping for a 3rd time lucky.  Sending you lots of babydust   and hoping your little embie snuggles in for the next 9 months  

Sitting at home with feet up eating brazil nuts and drinking walm pineapple juice, feel a bit strange due to no drugs at all, but i am hoping Ant and Dec like it in there are are snuggling in.  
best wishes

Wendyxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Wendy and Essa, keep your spirits up and Wendy is so right: there is no rhymn or reason for this sometimes. Your little one cell beanie can only grow and grow and as you said they did not give it time to grow in the dish. Essa can't recognize med names but I am sure they were all thought out properly. I am on progesterone injections, HPT pills orally and vaginally, baby aspirin, pre-nate vits, and blood thinner injections. If I had to do it again I'd ask them to add Viagra (I have read how it helps with blood circulation, couldn't hurt. But let's hope I won't need to.)
I have come to terms with my low HCG/progesterone readings and feel quite positive today. Although my symptoms aren't as strong as they have been, I think that maybe all 3 implanted and only one has continued to grow and that is why all the changes. 
I have kept myself busy going to pool with DH and his friend but need to focus on business once again or I'll never make any money. I won't be working too much just making calls tomorrow from home and working on brochure.
Talk to you tomorrow
Virginia[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 23:16Hello there ladies. I had the weirdest night. I had AF like cramps all night and dreamt I had a m/c. I wouldn't get up to go to the bathroom b/c I didn't want to see blood. Thank Goodness there was none when I finally got up this morning, but the cramping continues so we'll see what happens today. Has this type of cramping happened to anyone after the got a BFP? I hope it isn't a definite sign of it going bad. FUnny enough, I still feel positive as long as I don't see the blood-clotting gush.
Thanks for all the support. One more day until we know if the beanie(s) are growing. That scares me more.
Virginia[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 11:23Marie, I hate to bother you but since you were like me early one, what sort of symptoms did you have during this period? I am so excited for you, I saw your gallery, those pixs are awesome. You really have given me a lot of hope and focus. I keep talking to these little ones and just trying to lay down when cramps start in hopes that it is them trying to really dig-in deep. Or I could just be a fool when it is really done but gotta try until the bitter end don't I? One one more day....one more day....
Virginia


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Virginia -

I had af cramps before I got a bfp - they were just the same!  I still continue to get them now actually but if you think about what you have growing inside you then its not surprising really.  I actually get worried now when I don't feel anything!

Take care.

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Virginia ~ You can ask any questions! I always read this thread anyway   
I did have heavy AF type cramps, and spotting, I was SO sure AF was going to show anyday, and aside from that, and veiny boobs, I had no symptoms.  I had my first midwife appt at 6.1 weeks, and I felt such a fraud, my boobs were not sore, I didnt feel sick, I had nothing, nadda.  I'd previously had a m/c at 10.6 weeks, which also had no symptoms so I was a nervous wreck.  However, around 7~8 weeks I started feeling sick (I was thrilled   ) and that lasted until 13 weeks.  I was very lucky, and had an understanding Dr, and had weekly scans weeks 6~13, which SO helped reassure me.    
All the best hunny   

Jasminey ~ Congrats on your twins!   

All the best to each and every one of you    

Marie xx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Marie, thank you so much for your willingness to share your experience.  It really helped me this morning and I will continue to remember your timing and experiences. 
Jasminey, like you I prefer to feel the cramps right now than not feel anything.  How is DH handling the twin news?  I think mine would be shocked for a while.
Michelle, how are you feeling?  How many weeks now? I am so glad twin B is doing well.
Wendy, welcome once agian and hope the 2ww isn't too horrible.  Remember as Goldy and Jasminey kept reminding me it could be well into 2nd week before you feel anything and I know of girls with BFP that still have to symptoms.  SO try not to worry.
Goldy, how did the scan go? I have been thinking of you and hope they found the reason for the blood and that the beanie is holding on.  Please let us know how you are.
Essa, hope you are feeling better.  Remember you only need one and that little one already survived the worst thing (the thawing).
Kitty, wow exciting your visit with the midwife and scan next week.  Will be waiting for news.
Well, I am thrilled....I just got a call and HCG has gone up from Tuesday to 348 (from 5, progesterone up to 33 (from 22) and Estradiol to 1700.  I feel so relieved and like I can celebrate our first victory now.  I go back next Friday for 3rd test and then the following week.  I am thinking of waiting until DH gets home from trip (June 24th) for scan, I have to assume everything is going to go well until then. My friend says she'd do it without him.  I guess, I'll see how I feel.
Can I ask a personal question.... did any of you ask about intercourse at this point?  Can we?  DH is leaving tomorrow am for Asia for 3 weeks and I have left him high and dry for 3 weeks already.  I'd feel really bad for him.
Well, ladies gotta go build a train set with DS and his buddy.
Love ya ladies
Virginia


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Virginia - Thank you for your reassuring words Hun  .  Great news about your results, must be such a relief. I think I'm with your friend - it would kill me to have to wait for the scan, besides there will be plenty more DH can attend with you.  

Jasminey - Hope you are feeling well Hun, has it quite sunk in yet that you have two bubbas on board   

Wendy - How are you coping with the 2ww?  Hope you are keeping sane Hun.  I've found it a bit easier today with the  , it has been lovely sitting in the garden with my book.

Kitty - Thanks for the   Hun.  Hope you are well.

Michelle - Hope you and the twins are doing well Hun  

Goldy - Hope you are feeling better Hun   and have had your mind put to rest with a scan.

Collymags - Hi Hun, hope you are ok.  Wishing you every luck   with your future tx.

Well, it's only day 3 of the 2ww, test day seems an age away.  Despite my rocky start getting here I am remaining positive, if little Billie was strong enough to survive the thaw I can be strong enough to do all I can to keep him/her!!

Love and   

Essa xx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Virginia - that's fantastic news! I'm so delighted for you and DH! Brilliant! I agree totally with Essa and your friend - I wouldn't be able to wait for the first scan - I would HAVE to do it ASAP, even if this meant going without DH - he will understand I'm sure. Believe me, the days AFTER the 2WW until that first scan drag like nothing before, so waiting almost 3 weeks would KILL you!! I was a nervous wreck waiting for my 6 week scan!!! As for , I asked my GP, and she told me to wait until after the 1st scan, "just to be sure". Then at that scan, I asked the nurse there and she suggested I waited until after 12 weeks, as I had had some bleeding, and "just to be sure"!!!!!!! So my poor DH has had to cope on his own, and will have to for another few weeks!!! He has been an angel though, and hasn't complained once!! I'd suggest you ask your clinic for their advice - if you've had no bleeding and you fancy it, I'd go for it, gently of course !! 

Essa - it's very difficult the 2WW isn't it? Seems such a long time at that stage. It's amazing but every hour of every day drags incessantly. But now is your time to pamper yourself, rest, watch all those DVDs you'd wanted to see, phone all those friends you haven't spoken to for ages, and eat nice food!!! I'm sure little Billie will appreciate all of that, so that he has time to get on and get bedded in!! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you and your little one.

Wendy - hope Ant and Dec and making themselves at home!! I ate a few brazil nuts every day too, though didn't remember to do the pineapple juice. Hang on in there, the days are ticking by now!! Sending you lots of positive pregnancy vibes.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies on this thread too!

As for me, I had my 2nd scan on Friday, and boy did it put my mind at rest! My little bean ('junior'!) was snuggled down in there, and had grown to 14mm (9 days ago, it was 6.6mm)! Although the IVF clinic calculated me as 7w2d by then, the hospital put me at 7w6d?! They go from the LMP or something, but I didn't tell them what that was, so I've no idea how they worked that out! Anyway, they seemed totally disinterested in the fact I'd had bleeding, and I had to bring up the subject! They still then seemed totally disinterested, saying loads of women bled in early pregnancy, and it means nothing. So although I'm none the wiser about the bleeding, at least I could feel reassured about my beanie. You know it's amazing, it's already starting to form a head shape and it was lying upside down, with its head downwards and 'feet' upwards. I wouldn't be surprised if it was nearly 2cm by now! For the first time, it brought tears to my eyes, as the nurse and sonographer at the hospital were so nice, taking time to point things out to me. They even made funny little jokes, like calling the yolk sac "the baby's lunch box"!  

Goldy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Goldy, I am so thrilled for you.  The description of junior brought chills all over.  He has grown so much!!!  WOW!!You must be over the moon.  You are right about how early they are perfectly shaped and how each organ and major bodily area develops so amazingly so quickly and that it is all happening inside you.  

I don't think they scan at my clinic until 5 weeks after transfer and DH would be returning 6th week so I'd only be waiting 7 days or less.  He did say to do what I want, I guess I would rather wait 1 extra week than go in by myself.  The thought of something being wrong like last time is overwhelming.  But I won't make a final decision until I am faced with it.

I still feel the same symptoms, although not many, and feel good.  I will be on progesterone injections through week 12 and blood thinner until the delivery.  Taking no chances that it was a real clotting problem.  Get so tired late afternoon and early evening and feel a bit nauseas in the morning until I eat something.  Nose is starting to get stuffy all the time.
Thanks for the advice on  , we decided to wait, and obviously won't do anything until after 1st scan with him being gone.  Then I'll ask.  I think they said it was fine after first 3 weeks but am not sure.  Anyway, he totally understood.  When I was pregnant with Stuart, he didn't want to at all, thought it could hurt baby, and I would beg during 2nd trimester (trust me you'll be begging, hormones are so high at that point, you'll want to do it all the time).
Hope everyone is doing great.  Essa and Wendy hang in there and just let each day go by and soon you will be with us on BFP high!!!
Lots of hugs,
Virginia


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hee hee Virginia, your post about  made me laugh! I already feel quite randy on an 'intellectual' level, but when I think about it in reality at the moment, what with m/s, constipation, and general bloating, it makes me shudder !!!! So I'm very excited that I will be really up for it in the second trimester !!!  I totally understand you wanting to wait to go to the scan with DH, you obviously must do what feels right for you. All you need to do is find things to take your mind off the time, and then it won't be so bad waiting (ha ha, how possible is that? not!). So excited for you. Things are sounding very, very positive.

How is everyone else feeling today? Wendy and Essa, hope you are both OK.

Love Goldy


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi eveyone

Glad for all your good wishes, i feel fine today, boobs are feeling tender, but i dont know if they normally do at this point in my cycle ?  But doing my best to think of Ant and Dec loving it    I was a bit all over the place emotionally last week, but back to myself now, thank goodness, I think I was frightening my dh   Back at work today, I have never been to work before during my 2ww, but feel quite normal, have certainly done a bit more this time and trying to be relaxed and more normal, if thats possible  

Goldy - loved hearing about your beanie 

Essa - I have been enjoying the sun too, feet up taking it nice and easy  hope your feeling ok it does get a bit nerve racking I know 

Best wishes to everyone, and loads of babydust    

Wendyxx


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Goldy - I loved reading about your scan and Junior's development.  It is amazing how quickly they do develop isn't it, imagine what you'll be able to see at your next scan!

Virginia - I undertand you wanting to wait for DH to go with you for the scan, but hell it would kill me to wait another week.  Anyway, you know what, waiting that extra week will just mean you get to see more detail, cos everything is gonna be fine, stay positive Hun   

Wendy - Glad you are feeling well Hun and have recovered from your emotions being up and down, though I'm sure we'll both have plenty more of that to come, all part and parcel of tx/pg innit!  At least work will keep your mind occupied.  I am on the sick for the 2ww, every other time I have gone back to work two days after ET.  I don't have a particularly physical job, but it does tend to be quite stressful so figured I'd ask for a sick note this time.

 to all you other lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Well I have no symptoms whatsoever, well nothing that isn't down to the drugs.  I wish I had kept diaries of my last three 2ww so I had something to compare this one to.  I'm relieving the boredom today with a bit of ironing (how sad is that), but have been invited to lunch by my best friend on Wednesday so that will break up my week.  Said friend is currently 7 months pregnant, i feel a bit guilty cos I haven't really seen a lot of her during her pregnancy, however we speak on the phone and text.  I am fortunate in that she knows of our IF and has been behind me all through my tx so understands why I've been a bit distant, though it makes me feel like I'm a rubbish friend.  

Anyway, this isn't getting the ironing done is it, suppose I'd best crack on.

Love to all  

Essa x


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie to wish all on 2ww the best     

Goldy, that's wonderful to hear about Junior.  I can't wait 'til my next scan... whenever that may be!  I have my first consultant appt on the 27th, 3 weeks away! 

So Virginia, what have you decided to do - wait for scan or go without DH?  I can totally understand wanting him there.  It's such an emotional experience seeing your baby for the first time.  Hope you're feeling ok.

Hello to everybody else!

I'm mostly feeling well.  Still extremely tired (heat's not helping I'm sure) and nausea's not subsiding.  Was sick for the first time on Tuesday (  ), but my friend said that's a good thing as my HCG levels are good.

Other than that, I'm pregnant and happy! 

Lots of love and good wishes to you all

Michelle xxxx


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi ladies, may i please join you? 
I had my second fet today. i had 3 frosties, but only one made it      , a 3 cell, grade 2 is hopefully loving its new home and snuggling in nicely. i am trying to remain positive, i'm sure there are ladies out there who have had bfp's with only one embie!

i'm wearing my orange pants though, clinging on to my rose quartz and praying like mad!

looking forward to following your journeys over the next few weeks. i am off work for the 2ww!  

i am now going to search the site for bfp's with only one frostie!  
Take care,
speak soon

donna x x x x


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Donna and welcome... of course you can join. 

Lots of luck with your 2ww.  Sending your little one lots of sticky vibes!     The girls on this thread are lovely and very supportive.

Hugs,
Michelle xx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Donna, welcome and know that there are BFP's with only 1 embie transfer.  We know one personally, Suzie.  So just sit back, relax and send positive and sticky vibes to that little one. 
  .
Michelle, good to hear that you and the twins are doing well.  What do you work as?  It's great to hear you are doing so well.  I am sure anxious for next scan of those little ones.
I went in 1 day early for bloodwork, as I was positive it hadn't continued.  As you can imagine I was a basket case and then they didn't call until 4pm once again.  I wanted to just scream.  But thank goodness everything had gone up nicely and they scheduled me for SCAN next week.  I cannot believe it, I thought it was the following week and I was going to wait for DH to get back but I can't wait an extra 2 weeks.  Plus after how I felt yesterday, I knew I couldn't wait.  So, I will go in alone and get him on the phone so he can hopefully hear the little heartbeating.  Did anyone hear a heartbeat at 6 week scan?  I hope so.
Jasminey, Goldy, Michelle, Wendy, Essa, Marie, COllymags I hope you are all doing great.  Miss you.  Let us know how you are doing and of course you know we'd do anything we could for you.  
Thanks for all the love and support.
Lots of hugs
Virginia


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

hi ladies,

Thank you for the lovely welcome. i am sat here on my bed, chillin out, it is day 2 of my 2ww and i am trawling through posts looking for bfp's with frozen singleton embies! found a few  i may go and feed the ducks in a mo, i am totally going to relax and try not to get stressed!  There are quite a few bfp's on here with frozen embies which is very encouraging.

love to you all,

donna x x x x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Girls

Hi Donna - sending you lots of postive vibes for your embie   I have read stories about sucess with one embie, thats what would normally happen anyway isnt it ?  it ony takes one !  sending you lots of  


Hey Essa - how are you ?  Hope things are still going well and you are feeling positive   

Well its day 12 after fet today, dont know what to think really, I have never got to test day before on my fresh cycles, and as I am hving no drugs dont know if i am totally imagining things.  Boobs are tender ?  Had a few headaches this week and so far no AF thank god     But it means nothing till I test so keeping everything crossed and trying my hardest to stay positive  

Michelle - congratulations on the twins  

Best wishes everyone and lots of babydust    

Wendyxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Wendy, those are all good signs.  When do you test?  Lots of    to you and all others going through 2ww.  WHen do you test?  How many embies did you put back?  Like you said to Donna you only need one.  Good luck.
Well, I have started cramping a bit more in the pelvic area, I am going to try and stay positive and think that is the uterus expanding.  Maybe I am starting to get some more symptoms, indegestion (I had lots of that with DS) and headaches (I had that too with DS).  So these could be positive signs that those little beanies are getting stronger.  We'll see on Wednesday.  Until then I'll just try and stay relaxed and calm.
I spent a lot of time in the garden yesterday picking weeds.  They are stronger suckers b/c they are seeds from a huge tree so needless to say I put lots of effort into digging out.  I am going to stay away from it until after the scan.
Anyway, hope everyone is great.
lots of hugs
VIrginia


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Virginia

I had 2 grade one 4 cell embies put back its 2 weeks on Tuesday. I dont quite feel normal somehow ?I just hope I am not imagining it, I keep checking my boobs to see if they are still sore   they are  but trying not to build my hopes up too much 

Take it easy in the garden, dont be doing too much - not long now till yourscan on Wednesday  

Best wishes

Wendyxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Wendy, I'll be checking on you and hopefully see a BFP on Tuesday.
Virginia


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, I've had a sudden rush of work, which is good financially (I'm self-employed) but exhausting!

Welcome Donna, it's great to have you on our thread. Keeping my fingers crossed that it works out for you this time. x

Hi Virginia, sounds like things are going great guns for you now! Can't wait to hear the results of your scan! I'm not sure if they can HEAR the heartbeat at 6 weeks, or whether it's just too small and light for their machines to pick up. So you may just have to describe it to DH over the phone ("beat, beat, beat"!!!). Aw, I'm so pleased for you. But as Wendy says, you MUST take it easy, don't be overdoing things, it is still such early days yet. I'm still completely paranoid about things at over 8 weeks, I can't relax about it at all!

Wendy, best of luck for Tuesday, keeping everything crossed for you sweetie, you really deserve at BFP.

I'm now waiting for my 12 week scan. My IVF clinic offered to give me a scan before then, say at 9 or 10 weeks, but I will have to pay for it (£125). If I have any more bleeding or if my pregnancy symptoms disappear, then I will take them up on their offer, but if everything seems OK I think I will wait, as we have spent so much on this whole TTC process as it is (it does feel like clinics are a bit money-grabbing at times, don't you think?). I'm still getting morning sickness, or at least a general feeling of unwellness and sometimes nausea, and a complete disinterest in cooking, which is so odd for me as I have ALWAYS loved my food, even when ill! My boobs are also very tender, so much so that I find it uncomfortable to sleep on my tummy now in bed!! I still have constipation, not helped by my rather variable diet at the moment!! And I do get serious bouts of tiredness and weariness that are greatly helped by an hour's sleep in bed (if possible). Also, I find this heat very difficult to deal with. I've never been a great one for the sun (I'm very fair-skinned), but usually I do like being out and about in it. But at the moment, I find myself wanting to rest in the shade more than ever! I tell you what, I'm not enjoying this early pregnancy experience. I do feel very odd most of the time, and can't wait to feel myself again, which is upbeat, energised, and.... hungry!!!!

Hi to all the other ladies too - Michelle, Jasminey, Collymags, Kitty, Lucy, Becky, Teresa, Donna, Lorns, and Essa.

Goldy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Goldy, great to hear from you.  I am sorry to hear about your unavoidable discomfort, it'll get better after 12 weeks.  
Well, I go through positive and negative moments.  FOr instance right now, I feel sort of bummed.  I feel so stupid having to ask for help with just about everything and am so used to doing everything myself.  And with not having DH here to ask, it is worse.  For instance, yesterday, went to pool and ate dinner there with friends (only 2 out of 4 know I am pregnant).  So they couldn't understand why I wouldn't drink wine, dive in pool or go play cards at 9pm. I just wanted to cry (and I did in the bathroom).  So, I decided to let DS go and play with kids while adults played cards, after the kids rode the motorized cars back to my house.  It's about 1/4 of a mile ( maybe 4 blocks uphill) so I put my pool bag (rather large) ontop of my rollaway cooler and pulled it uphill while kids drove their cars (no room for stuff on cars).  Of course, now I feel like I did something stupid by pulling it.  I was out of breathe.  But didn't carry or lift anything so realistically I think all is fine.  Sorry for the long story, I have no one else to tell.
Funny thing I have never been much of a worrier but this pregnancy thing right now, I am going   .  PLEASE HELP.
Love ya ladies thanks for listening
Virginia


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I am now at my parents for a week or so. They live on the isle of wight so i am taking it easy just doing nothing.

Wendy, good luck for Tuesday, i will be thinking of you x x x 

I have felt a little nauseous today, but i know it is nothing to do with my embie as he was only put back on Thursday and he was only a day 2, 3 cell! but lovely with it!    I have estimated that tomorrow or Tuesday will be the time when he would start to snuggle in!   please god      

Well take it easy ladies with those babies, no heavy gardening etc in this wonderful sunshine.

hugs,
Donna x x x x x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Goldy, not too long till your scan.  Hopefully you will feel better in yourself then and start to enjoy your pregnancy, i know what you mean about the weather, I am a sun lover, but its jsut soo humid, and I  too am staying out of it at the mo

Its a shame your not feeling so good, since we have been having the fertility treatment I am so desperate to be pregnant that  I dont really think about the sickness and and everything  - but there is nothing worse I suppose. - Hopefully I will be finding out soon

Virginia - Im sure you have nothing to worry about pulling your cooler, Im sure you wouldnt have done it at the time if you thought it was too much, please try not to worry yourself and take it nice and easy 

Hi Donna, hope your enjoying the break with your parents, a change of scene will probably do you good and take your mind off this while your embie snuggles in  

Still no signs of af thank god    boobs still feeling a bit strange, i am honestly trying not to get my hopes up too much, not long now anyway  

Hi to all the other girls  

Best wishes and loads of babydust    

Wendyxx


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't posted lately.  I have been feeling so down I felt it best to keep away.  I am certain we have been unsuccessful again this time.  I have been getting bad AF pains since yesterday, AF would have been due today and I just know if it wasn't for the drugs she would have shown her ugly face.  My test day is Tuesday, but I have bought a First Response to do in the morning, I just need to know for certain asap.  This way when I have my hospital test I'll be prepared.  Also I'm back at work on Wednesday so I'll be able to sort my head out before then too.

Sorry about the me me me post.  I've had a quick read of the most recent posts. Wendy,   for a BFP on Tuesday. Goldy, sorry you are suffering, I'm sure it'll get easier the further you get into the pregnancy Hun. Virginia, I can't wait to hear about your scan, not long now!  Hello and   to all I've missed.

Love to you all

Essa


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Virginia, Wendy, Essa and Donna,

Good to hear from all of you today. 

Having read my post again, I'm really sorry for going on about my pregnancy symptoms. I feel pretty selfish and a bit thoughtless, as I realise I'm in a pretty priveleged position right now, having a BFP. I appreciate that several (most) of you have had very difficult times with this TTC lark. I'm sorry for being thoughtless. Blimey, I should know the misery of pregnancy symptoms is nothing like the misery of IVF not working. Sorry ladies.

Right, onto much more upbeat things. Essa, best of luck for tomorrow morning. I will send you all the   I can muster. 

Goldy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Essa:         for tomorrow morning.  I am usually too scared to do it early but I can understand your reasoning.  I so hope you are wrong in your gut feeling and that the AF-like symptoms are BPF symptoms.  Will check first thing.
Goldy, I think we can all appreciate not feeling well regardless of cause.  Although, I will tell you I kind of wish I was feeling a bit sick so I knew this pregnancy was going well. I like to feel the symptoms even if they hurt (maybe I am crazy) but that is just me.  DOn't feel bad...we knew what you were saying.
Love ya ladies
Virginia


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Morning ladies

I am ashamed to say I tested early this morning with a clearblue digital and got a BFN but still no AF

Dont really know what to think at all now, will test again tomorrow   if she doesnt show up 

I know Im naughty but i thought it would be best to know before I came to work because people will be asking me, and I didnt want to sound too positive?  Boobs still feel a bit sore, but I have still got slight AF type pains which I have had on and off since last week !  

My natural body is driving me insane  

Essa hope thinks have gone good for you today  

Best wishes and loads of babydust    

Wendyxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Wendy I am so sorry about your BFN today.  I would buy a few test sticks of a different brand (just to make sure) and retest tomorrow.  How many days are you today?  There are situations where it doesn't show up until after the 2 week mark (my girlfriend who got pregnant naturally kept testing and it finally changed and she has a DS).  I know today will stink thinking it didn't work, I'd try to forget and retest tomorrow.
VIrginia


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Virginina

I know I am naughty and really sorry i tested early.  I have never got to testing before AF has always arrived and so was just too impatient.  I am wondering now if I should have got a different brand, because I have been reading and apparently the digital is looking for a higher level of HSG (50 and above) and some of the early ones are looking for a level of 15+

Will try again tomorrow, so sorry I did it now, but Im sure you know whats it like, its awful 

Still feel a bit strange in myself, boobs are still tender but could this be cos AF has not arrived ?

Thanks for your good wishes, I will post again and let you know how I get on

Essa - any news hun  

For ever hopeful  
Wendyxx


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for all your thoughts and words girls, it does help to know you are there and understand.  As expected the hpt was negative this morning  , at least now I'll handle the hospital test tomorrow better.  I've stopped taking my drugs in the hope that AF will come before I have to go back to work on Wed, don't think I could cope with both at once.

Wendy - So sorry to hear your hpt was negative, however as you say perhaps the Clearblue digital was the wrong one to do, that's why I got a First Response, it detects the hcg up to four days before AF is due.  I do hope you prove this theory correct Hun and get a BFP with a different test  

Goldy - You have been through the mill too, you have earned the priviledge to complain about feeling rotten Hun.

Well, as I have no more snowbabies on standby I guess I should move to a different thread now.  However, I will keep popping back to see how everybody is getting on.

Virginia - Cant wait to hear how your scan goes Hun.

Take care

Love to all

Essa xx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Essa, I am so sorry sweetie   about your test results.  Still go in for testing it could be different and one day of being off drugs shouldn't make a difference if the results are different.  I wish I could help, a big hug going your way.  You know you have every right to be sad and to grieve your results.  Please don't forget to do that.  With time, you'll feel better and be able to decide which path you take (of course you might already have a plan).  Take lots of care of you and hope to see you on a BFP thread soon.
Hugs
Virginia


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Essa - so sorry to hear your news , I was so hoping it would be a BFP. Best of luck with whatever you decide to do.

Wendy - sorry that you tested negative with your ClearBlue Digital. As you say, it is really worth another try, just in case. Best of luck, and do let us know how you get on.

Virginia - your story about pulling your rollaway cooler (what's a rollaway cooler?) and pool bag up a hill made me giggle, what fun things you get up to in the US! As you say, I'm sure you'll be fine, as a bit of light exercise never did anyone any harm. How are you feeling today?

My nausea seems to be subsiding a bit, I'm getting it less frequently, so I'm hoping that means my body is geting used to lots of HCG in it as opposed to my embie not growing... I'm so paranoid though! Seems such a long time until the 12 week scan.

Goldy


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi girls

Well its definately a BFN for us did a first response this morning and AF has just arrived !

Think we are going to have a holiday beginning of July and then come back and start on our next FET

Essa, good luck for today, i will check back later and see how you got on

thanks everyone for all your good wishes, I will still be posting because I am having another go soon

Best wishes and loads of babydust    

Wendyxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Wendy, I am so sorry to hear your news .  You are so strong and focused, I am so proud of you.  I know it'll happen and with your attitude it can only be soon.  Stay in touch and I'll always be on FET thread so I'll get to hear the good news.  Have a wonderful holiday (have a few drinks on me).
Essa, hope you have some good news.
I am feeling a bit very "un-p*****t".  I had a bit of swelling in pelvic area and now that is gone and even the bit of swelling in (.)(.) seems gone but I can only wait until tomorrow.  I just wish DH was going to be there holding my hand.  I guess I can do this alone.  I so hope the little one is holding on.
Goldy, great to hear your bad symptoms seem to be calming down, but they are somewhat reassuring aren't they?  I hope I get some soon.
Lots of hugs
Virginia


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Wendy - I'm so sorry to hear it was a BFN this morning Hun  .  You've the right attitude - dust yourself off and start again!!  Keep your chin up chuck and stay   (sometimes easier said than done I know!)

Virginia - Good luck for the scan tomorrow hun, that has certainly come round quickly (though I'm sure it doesn't feel it to you).

Goldy - Glad you are starting to feel better Hun, please try not to worry, everything will be hunky dorey.

Well, no surprise my hospital test was a BFN this morning.  Like Wendy though, I'm down, but I'm not beat!  I'm making enquiries into changing my clinic and hopefully doing egg share (not a lot of time left though as I've already turned 34).

Thanks for all your support girls, I'll be keeping an eye on all your progress.

Love Essa xx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

To essa and wendy so sorry on your news hope
you are back on track soon look forward to hearing
from you both, good luck with what you both decide
to do xxkitxx [br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 13:53Hi virginia sorry I haven't been on for ages just want to say 
good luck with your scan will be thinking of you xxxxx
I have my midwife appointment on thurs but I still haven't
had my scan date quite annoyed about that but I guess 
I will have to wait speak soon xxkitxx

Hi ladies hope you are all well and enjoying the summer
days its been gorgeous I will try to keep in touch with
you all xxkitxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Kitty - good to hear from you. How are you feeling now, at 11 weeks? Have you started to show yet? That's really annoying not having your scan date yet. Can you chase them up? I'm sure it will come through soon though.

It's raining here now (Hampshire). The washing I hung out has got wet again! Never mind, I prefer it when it's not too hot. Being pregnant makes it worse, don't you think? I found myself feeling quite ill and in need of a sit down after walking round our local village fete on Saturday (only 20 minutes in the sun). 

Goldy


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Essa and Wendy, I'm so sorry to hear your news.   Please take care of yourselves. 

Virginia, lots of luck with your scan tomorrow! 

Hello to Goldy, Kitty, Donna (  )

Not much to report here.  Nausea still around, but not too bad.  Have a consultant appointment in 2 weeks.  Still no date for my 12-week scan.  If I don't hear something soon I'll be ringing either MW or hospital to get something sorted.  I want to see my babies! 

Love,
Michelle xxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Wendy and Essa, My heart goes out to you both and I just know with some time and with both of your great attitudes it is going to happen.  Stay tough...
Thanks to all for your grat wishes and I can only hope and Pray that tomorrow I see my little beanie's heartbeating strong.  I have decided to go in alone and just have DH on phone hearing what I hear as I hear it.  Hisw voice is the 2nd best choice for me when dealing with something like this.  Funny about DH's when they are gone for long periods you realize how much you need them and how life would be empty without them.  I get too emotional when he is gone.  He is my strength.  Well, I better get back to work.  
Good luck to Kitty and Michelle in getting those ultrasounds scheduled so you can see those babies. It is an amazing gift to be able to see them grow.  I used to sell ultrasound services and if I could have one done weekly I would, as they grow and develop so fast.  I'd love to see your pix in the gallery.
Well let me go and quit being so emotional.
Virginia


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

hi ladies,

I am so sorry Wendy and Essa about your recent news, thinking of you x x x x

I am still at my parents analysing any little sign or symptom that i feel!   I am still having waves of nausea which can't be a + sign as it is far too early! also my boobs are tender and i am constantly getting them out to look for veins!!

Anyhow, there is nothing i can do to influence the outcome now, i just have to play the waiting game which we all know is agony!

Love to you all
Donna xx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Wendy & Essa - I'm so sorry to hear about your bfps.  All the very best of luck in what you both decided to do next?

Good luck with you scan tomorrow Virginia - you must be feeling pretty excited!

Donna, hang in there!  I tell you from experience that lack of symptoms can be just as much a positive sign!  

Hi to Goldy, Michelle and Kitty.  Good to hear you're all doing well.  Seems that we're all feeling pretty much the same at the moment what with the pregnancy symptoms and the longing for that crucial 12 week scan.  I only went to see my GP yesterday and he has advised that I make an appointment to see the midwife too!  I am feeling so unbelievably tired at the moment and the nausea comes and goes.  I can't stand the smell of alcohol, can't stand the thought of eating crisps or drinking herbal tea but can't get enough of potatoes, milk or fruit!!!

We have now told our immediate family who are absolutely thrilled but are waiting a little longer before we tell anyone else.

Goldy - I see my edd is the day after yours!

Take care ladies

Jasmineyxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey there ladies.  I was a mess this morning at my scan, but there it was a beautiful tiny little beanie with his heart just beating away.  I was so scared and the sonographer kept telling me to calm down, I was contracting all the muscles which made it hard for her to see.  But we did see it and I am thrilled.  But still afraid to be excited.  It's a bit small (I think based on all numbers that it implanted late and so is a bit small for transfer dating).  But they gave us a EDD (scared to even say that) of 2/9/2007.  I am still in disbelief.  Sat with Dr afterwards (they also drew blood again) and she said all is good and just need to keep seeing it it grow and develop.  We go back in on the 28th for scan #2.  I can't wait and bloodwork next week just to make sure all is going well.
Thanks for all your good thoughts and positive vibes, I think I'll need it all along until week 40.
Anyway Jasminey that is exciting to actually tell someone isn't it.  I am glad you are feeling well.  When do you hit 12 weeks?  I can't wait to hear about the scan.
Lots of hugs
Virginia


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

HI girls

Just wanted to say thanks for all your good wishes, we are going away on holiday at the end of the month Portugal we think, and then will be getting ready for FET take 2 soon after

Virginia, really glad your scan went well and your beanie is snuggling in, congratulations  

Hi to everyone ive missed 

Best wishes

Wendyxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just popping in to congratulate Virginia on her little beanie baby!    Wonderful news, so thrilled for you!

Marie xx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi goldy How are you keeping? I am fine I do feel a bit bigger
not that noticeable my clothes a little tighter. I wasn't exactly
slim to start with I have a bit of a baby bumper(roll of flab) I 
suppose it will keep people at work guessing for a while! ha-ha
I have been to the midwife today she took down all my details
asked loads of questions she has booked me a scan date which 
at my hospital is between 12-14 weeks. I also gave a wee sample
and my bloods were taken. I was asked what tests I was interested
in having and said I don't want the amnio I have booked a private
nuchal fold scan on the 26th June so that will be the next time
we see our little one speak soon xxkitxx
ps yes I am still feeling sicky and its all ways at tea time!!
[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 15:30Hi michelle glad you are ok I know what you mean about the sicky
feeling mine is around tea time but I keep telling myself is all good
and I'm so grateful for all of them even the heartburn I am ok at the
minute with the no.2's. It's all worth it so I keep telling myself.
I know what you mean about wanting a scan its the waiting game
I am going for a private nuchal fold scan on the 26th of june .
Hope you get yours soon xxkitxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Virginia - how very exciting for you and DH. You must be thrilled. I'm so pleased for you. I know what you mean about wanting support until week 40, I think I'm going to be the same! 

Kitty - don't you get a nuchal fold scan on the NHS? I want one too, but had assumed it would be part of the 12 week scan. I know what you mean about rolls of baby fat, even before we have had a baby !!!! I have looked pregnant since I started this process, largely due to not exercising as advised by my clinic, and eating foods that aren't always low in calories (I ate a whole packet of white chocolate raisins from M&S the other day, and kept them hidden from my DH as I didn't want to share them !!). I'm looking forward to showing properly, so that I can feel justified in having a bit of flab!!!

I had a tiny bit of brown spotting last night and this morning, but it seems to have stopped. I was pretty freaked out last night, and felt like that was it, it was all coming to an end, but now that it has stopped, I think I'm starting to feel it's all OK again. Ugh! Soooooo stressful being 38 and having your first baby, even worse as it was via IVF, don't you agree? You know time isn't on your side.

Hi Wendy, a trip to Portugal sounds wonderful, just what the doctor ordered! Look forward to you rejoining us in July/August.

Goldy


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi jasminey glad you are ok hope you are taking things easy.
Its hard picking things you fancy to eat isn't it I have gone 
off tea and coffee,steamed rice ,cooked meats, bacon, the 
list goes on its new things each day. Like I said to michelle
I am glad its happening to me!! When are you going to the
midwife? Take care of yourself xxkitxx [br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 15:50Hi virginia glad everything went well at your scan 
well done now you can try to relax and enjoy
your pregnancy I bet you are all so thrilled take
care of yourself kitxx [br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 15:56Hi wendy just wanted to say have a great holiday with 
your hubby sit back relax and enjoy each other and
charge your batteries. You both deserve some together
time. Look forward to hearing from you please stay in touch
xxkitxx [br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 16:00Hi goldy on the nhs you have the triple blood test between 16-18
weeks the idea of these tests to me aren't accurate and only give
statistics of risk. We decided that if I was high risk for some reason
I didn't want the amnio. So we decided to have the private scan which
is very detailed. At my hospital you are scanned but not to the extreme
of the private scan. I would rather know from this none evasive way 
than waiting for bloods and statistics then having to make a decision
on a evasive test.Hope that makes sense ,whatever the out come our baby
will be loved. Sorry I didn't get back to you straight away had some 
washing to put out then my hubby came home and is now watching the footy so I 
am going to do the tea and put a peg on my nose so I can't smell it cooking.My cat will 
have to be fed outside can't stand the smell pheew!! speak soon xxkitxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh Goldy you do make me laugh what are you like hiding the chocolate raisins from hubby so he can't have any   

As far as the brown spotting in concerned try not to worry about it - I've had it too and it's rather common in the first few months.

Hi Kit - Haven't made an appointment with the midwife yet intend to give the clinic a call tomorrow.  The sickness thing is funny isn't it I have not actually been physically sick but I have sure have felt it and I always feel worse at night?? 

Virginia - wonderful news on the scan you must be delighted!

Wendy - have a great time on your hols.

Hope everything is ok with you Michelle and hi to you Collymags if you're still around?

Jasmineyxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Goldy, I hope you haven't had any more spotting.  That is a horrible feeling isn't it?  I had some on Friday and went in for scan on Sat morning.  The little one was still hanging on but hasn't grown much since the previous Wednesday and the HB was a bit slow.  So I had more blood work (that all came back fine) and I go back in this week for scan.  I wish DH was back.  I am actually starting to feel a bit nauseas at times (like at 3am or something wierd like that).  But all and all I feel great.  I have been trying to relax just send this little one positive thoughts for him/her to continue to grow and get stronger and just trying not to think about it much.  By the way that is hysterical about the chocolate raisins, buy poor DH his own bag next time.
Kitty have you just stopped eating those foods b/c you don't care for them anymore?  Or is there a medical reason.  What about the pineapple and brazil nuts how long do we keep eating those?
Jasminey, great to hear from you.  I guess if you are going to feel sick better at night when you're at home vs when you're trying to work.
Well, DH gets home on Saturday.  DS and I are both so anxious we cannot wait.  Although it's nice to cuddle with DS at night by myself and when I wake up to use the potty to be able to reach over and feel his little back and HB.  He is such a sweet boy and we are so blessed to have him.  
Anyway ladies, hope all others are doing well.  I have got to get to work I have a bid/proposal due today.
Virginia


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi virginia how are you,I bet you can't wait untill your dh 
gets home, you will feel alot better. Good luck for your scan
your little one is a little fighter.I stopped eating them foods 
because I can't stomach them at all. I carried on with the 
pineapple juice and brazil nuts untill my 1st scan. I did enjoy 
them but some people hate them. (carry on nibbling if you are 
liking them ) Take care xxkitxx[br]Posted on: 19/06/06, 14:33Hi goldy hope you haven't had any more of the spotting I 
have had a bit of brown discharge lately but for the last 
week it has gone but today I have had a tiny bit more.
Don't worry I was reading in one of the books in the bounty
pack that the vagina goes through changes in acidity and this
can cause some discharge.I feel like at my age life is just
begining it a whole new chapter instead of life begins at 40
its life begins after child birth ha-ha carry on enjoying your
choc raisins and hide them just for you and bumpxxxxxkit


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We are due to start FET in July - is anyone else starting then 

Originally booked to start in August but happened to phone up hospital to ask question and nurse said our consultant was away last 2 weeks of August - right at the crucial time for us so basically our treatment was cancelled !!  Upset & just a little p'd off to put it lightly as no contact to let us know this !!  Thankfully DP has managed to rearrange some work commitments (not always easy !!!) and we can now start in July.

I've got to have progesterone blood test on 1 July...cd21 - I ovulate cd14/15 & always have high progesterone levels but do have a long luteal phase so cycles of about 30/31 days...have to have scan cd1 which should be about 11 July and if all goes to plan then ET should be around 27 July 

I'm having unmedicate FET but do have to take clexane, enteric baby aspirin and also adding in prednisolone this cycle.

We've got 4 x grade 1, 4 cell snow babies so fingers crossed they survive   Feeling excited that we're starting sooner although obviously a little anxious about the success rate for thawing and then the overall success rate of FET....but seeing some positive results really does help !

Also starting up my acupuncture again - I didn't have it through ivf treatment cos acupuncturist broke his leg badly so was out of action for ages & I just kind of got out of the habit of going...so decided good idea to start again - and turns out the week before I start (14 July next appt) he is going on an IVF refresher course so a positive sign for me !!!

I'm already on the Sunshine Sisters (July/August) cycle buddies thread but wondered if there was anyone else due to start in next month 

Good luck to everyone 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

minxy I am starting FET in July thinking ET will be around 7th August so I will be a little behind you. I am doing a medicated FET so start the sniffer next tuesday. Its my 1st FET and im a little scared about it all. I have 15 frosties (not sure on grades, didnt ever think of asking!) I am thawing them all and taking them to blastocyst so its a huge gamble for us but hopefully it will pay off! Im not sure what board I should be on, I seem to post here there and everywhere and can never keep up. aaaahhhh!
Good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Wicklow

Maybe you'd like to join us on the Cycle Buddies board...I'm under July/August (Sunshine Sisters)...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54912.0.html

Hope you get a nice lot of blastocysts from all those snowbabies 

We only got 7 out of 10 fertilise but out of those 7 we did get 6 Grade 1's (all 4 cell) so we were happy with that although not enough to take to blasto.

This is also our first FET (from 1st IVF) so we can hold hands !!!

Wishing you loads of luck too...and maybe see you on the cycle buddies board too 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## loopylou (Jul 1, 2003)

Wicklow & minxy, hi, I'm doing my 2nd fet similar timing to both of you. Wicklow, really interested to see how you guys manage with blastocyst. We wish we'd done that but they have only been doing fresh ones for a couple of months at guys. We originaly had 7, have already used up 4 with no joy having put 1 back. We are also going for medicated, I'm particularly negative about this cycle though and am gearing myself up for a fresh cycle September/October time. Are you going to put back 1 or 2? We are similar dates should be having similar transfer times. also have a dd from first cycle who has just turned 2. Keep me posted, lara


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lara

Wishing you lots of luck with your upcoming treatment too  

Maybe see you on the Cycle Buddies board (for July/August) 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kazza70uk (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi

I too am starting again in July.

My last FET in Feb/Mar was a chemical preg but we have 5 frosties left so we are trying again.

We already have a little girl from our first FET who just turned two and are hoping for a sibling for her.

We are having a medicated cycle and it all starts on 30th July so I expect ET to be mid August.

Good luck everyone and hope to see you over on cycle buddies.

Karen x


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Welcome Natasha, Wicklow, Lara and Karen - it's fantastic to have so many of you joining our thread! Best of luck with your treatments, and keep us updated.

Hi to Virginia, Kitty, Michelle, Jasminey, and Donna (and anyone else who has been chatting on this thread for the past few months) - how are you all getting on? I'm doing fine, the nausea is much better now and I only get occasional bouts of it. I've also got my appetite back for the most part, which is a bit worrying as sometimes all I want to do is eat! My tummy is getting bigger but mainly due to lack of exercise and eating too much! I don't think I'm meant to 'show' for another few weeks, so any bulge now is unfortunately fat! We are preparing to telling DH's family soon, probably next weekend, and those in my family who we haven't told yet, as well as our neighbours (we have been trying not to mention the B or P words in the garden over the last few weeks, which has been tricky!!). I also need to chase my midwife up tomorrow to sort out our 12 week scan - she has been on holiday, plus before she went we changed hospital, so I reckon the paperwork has just got stuck in the system. Hopefully it can be organised so we can have it at 12 weeks rather than 13 or 14. Once we have had that, it will all start to feel real. At the moment, it still seems quite surreal! Anyway, it would be great to hear from the rest of you. It's gone so quiet on this thread but I'm assuming no news is good news!

Lots of love to all of you
Goldy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Goldy, that is so awesome that you are finally getting comfortable with the fact it is not going away (I am not there yet).  How exciting to let yourself talk about it and tell the family.  We haven't told more than a few friends and my brother (he is across the country).  I think when we have our 12 week scan then we'll feel comfortable or right before we have a family vacation (30 of July) because they'll know something is up.  I to have gained weight from lots of eating and just hanging out.  I do try to walk a bit with DS on hit bike and I do chase him around some.  My little beanie has been a bit worrisome.  It is smaller than estimated based on transfer date and the HB was slow.  So needless to say we have been quite worried but I had a 3rd scan and it had doubled in size in 4 days and HB was normal so I feel much better.  We go back in Wedn so I am a bit anxious.  DH is finally back from Asia and will be able to go in with me, he has been out during these crazy last 3 weeks when I thought it wasn't working.  I was a mess.
I haven't been nausea's but I have indigestion constantly.  I am not complaining, any symptom reassures me.  Anyway, I am just praying for getting closer to dating with size and that the little beanie stays strong.
I haven't heard from any of the other girls but do think no news is good news.
Talk to you soon
lots of love
Virginia


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Minxy and loopylou - great that we will be cycling at similar times. Minxy I will head over to the july/august board and see whats happening. I have a ds who will be 2 at the end of august so we seam to have a fair bit in common. Well done on the fantastic embies fingers crossed for you .
Loopylou - you too have a child which is fantastic, do you somehow feel your families not quite complete, sound awful saying that as I am so lucky to have my little miracle but its just how I feel.
I feel fairly positive, I think I have to or id crumple in a heap in the corner!
All the best.

Ruth


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Goldy & Virginia - 

I have been trying to post all day but something has always stopped me!  Good to hear you're both ok.  In terms of weight gain I've not put an ounce on yet?  I'll tell you what though my boobs are ridiculously huge I'm not kidding I look like I've had a boob job because they are so out of proportion to the rest of my body!!!  

Great to hear your little bean is catching up Virginia - aren't these first few months such a worry I must admit that with the nausea, tiredness and worry that I've not enjoyed it very much up to now but I know that I should really thank my lucky stars that I'm pregnant.  Like you Goldy I will be really glad to have that 12 week scan to check that everything is ok and then be able to spread the news further.  I am 10 weeks 5 days today and they are apparently around 1.5 inches long!

Like you Virginia I am on quite a lot of medication which I'm glad to say I finish at 12 weeks.  How long will you have to continue with yours?

I see the Midwife on Friday for the first time and hope to get my appointment through for my scan in the next day or so.  My GP sent the referral letter 2 weeks ago?  The Midwife will chase it up if I've heard nothing by the time I see her.

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies - hope you're all ok?

Take care

Love Jasmiey


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Jasminey, my husband would love for me to have your boob problem,  mine are a bit bigger but no cup change yet (just filling the A cup).  I am on estrace (8xday, 4 orally and 4 vaginally) 1.5ml progesterone IM, 1 sq of blood thinner (I'll stay on this till the end), folic acid, baby aspirin, and pre-natal vitamin.  I don't know if the indigestion is from pills or beanie sometimes.  I still don't dare to say the "P" word and we don't talk about anything regards to long term.  We're both quite scared that it won't work out.  But I go back in Wedn for scan and that will help me and I know DH if he can actually see the HB and the beanie.  I just pray it has grown at least 1 week worth.  I am 8w1d.  I can't wait to hear about your 12 week scan.  Are you finding out sex?  What about you Goldy?  We are.  That is the only thing DH did ask, when can we find out?  He says he is too old to wait (52).  Jasminey, I think you'll start enjoying after the 12 week mark, I know with DS 2 trimester was awesome.  Anyway, glad you are both doing well and that we are all still hanging in there
Lots of hugs,
Virginia


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Virginia - 

Yes we definitely want to know that sex of ours.  Husband is convinced that we're having one of each I think maybe two girls - watch this space!!!! 

I'm on a blood thinner too but will stop injecting it at week 12 I also stop taking the baby aspirin.  

Look forwarding to hearing about your scan on Wednesday I'm sure everything is just fine.

Feeling so much better today.  For the last 2 days I have felt incredably tired and the nausea returned with a vengeance to.  Just hoping it was one last final bout?

Talk soon

Take care

Jasmineyxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

evening girlies,  are all you wondeful girlies sitting down.  firstly let me just say i've been keeping my eye on the thread and delighted hearing everyone's progess, but because i'd nothing to contribute i'd been keeping stum.  anyhow wait for this, we'd our bfn on the 9th may, then i'd an unusual short period on 13th-15th.  then went 33 days instead of my normal 24 only to have more of a discharge for 2hours rather than a period.  anyhow how follow up appt was this afternoon, but whilst in work this a.m. i have access to hpt's so decided to do one as my boobs have been really tender for a few weeks and low and behold, it was an ooh my god time,  a BFP.  anyhow went to hosp. the first consultant was a bit off, just say ooh well we'll do a hcg test today and probably later this week and then scan next week.  no commiserations for failure or congrats for now.  luckily for us the nurse was clued up and had a quiet word with another consultant.  who did the scan and straight away we saw a tiny tiny beanie with a movement which he assumes is the hb, plus congratulated us on our miracle, and straight away has put me back on progesterone. soooooooooooooo girlies, i'm in the club so to speak,  if things work out it should be mid feb. we are still gobsmacked and in shock, but the scan has certainly  reassured us.  take care all  love Collymags


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god that is the most wonderful news - Collymags I'm absolutely thrilled for you.  

     

I just knew you would get there eventually.  You have really made my day - huge congratulations to you both.

Lots of love

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Hiya - just wanted to see some friendly faces, as I'm starting the road to my first FET. We had a BFN with first ICSI cycle last November and needed a while to get over it. We only have 2 frosties so not sure whether we'll get to transfer stage. Has anyone else had success or know of any with so few frosties? I started downreg yesterday, as I don't ovulate so have to do a medicated cycle. Any advice welcome.

Good luck to everyone else!

Angie X


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Angie -

Welcome to the thread.  I went through a medicated FET during April/May.  I had 3 frozen, they thawed 2 (both of which survived and transfered successfully).  I am expecting twins in Jan!

Think positive and look after yourself.

Best of luck.

Jasmineyx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Jasminey, big thanks for your kind words, its lovely feeling like i belong to a gang again as been in no mans land for a while.  been following your progress sounds great lass, when will you actually find out the sex,  take care lass xxxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Collymags - You've always belonged to the gang.  It's really weird cos I'd been thinking about you lately wondering if you had started any more treatment!!

Apparently won't know the sex till about 20 weeks so a fair old while to wait yet.

Jasmineyx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

OMG Collymangs, that's absolutely amazing      !!! I'm sooooooo pleased for you and DP. Can't believe it!!! How did that happen? Was the early HPT wrong? Maybe it implanted late? Wow!!!!!!!!!!       Fantastic news      !!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOO delighted you are back and chatting again, and best of all, you are PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Angie - welcome to our thread! There are plenty of women who have only frozen 2 embies and go on to get a BFP, sometimes even from only 1 embie. Best of luck and keep us updated.

Hi Virginia and Jasminey - glad you are both doing well. My boobs are slightly bigger, gone from a B to a C, but since I'm so tall (5'8"), you hardly notice!! Can't wait for them to get bigger!!!!! DH is not keen to know the sex, but he is happy for me to find out so I can get myself prepared (I'm desperate to get the clothes bought before the baby arrives). A letter arrived yesterday with the date for our 12 week scan - Tuesday 4 July 12 noon - so that's brilliant. DH may not come with me to the scan, as it would mean a whole day off work - as he is taking 4 weeks off when we go to Oz in Aug/Sept, he is pretty short of holiday. I think he's also still slightly in denial about everything. Once it starts getting bigger and kicking though, I have no doubt he will start getting into it properly (I reckon he'll definitely want to come to the 20 week scan). So I'll probably take my mum this time. 

Kitty and Michelle, how are you getting on?  And Natasha, Ruth, Lara and Karen, how are you all doing?

Goldy


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi collymags what a great surprise   so happy for you and your
partner a huge congratulations to you both xxxxxxx  xxkitxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Sweet, sweet Collymags what great news for us all!!!  But especially for you and your DP!!!  That is        worth cheering for.  I am thrilled for you both.  Was this from last frozen cycle or just natural?  We will be due around same time assuming my little beanie continues to grow and hang-on.  Surprise to you I am sure, but I am a bit cautious because of Nov m/c so haven't gotten overly excited or said the "P" word yet.  But plenty of time for that.
When do you go back for next scan?  Hope you don't have to wait until 12 weeks.  What about seeing your MF?  How soon does that happen.
Things are a bit different here, once the IVF clinic releases me around 12 weeks (assuming all is going well), I will go to OB/GYN Doctor and see him/her monthly until last few months when you start going 2xmonth, then last month weekly.  I would be c-section as DS was so we'll have a scheduled date depending on how things are going and size, etc...  I had a great Doctor but my insurance dropped the hospital he delivers at, so if I want to keep going to him it's a lot more $$$.  I think we should try and save a little and just get some recommendations from the IVF Doctor and see how she recommends. \
Anyway, so glad you are back with us (you were always still part of the gang) and can't wait to hear more from you.  How many symptoms are you having?
LOL
Virginia


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Virginia - sounds like things are going well with you. You sound so much more relaxed now. I completely understand you not wanting even to say the P word yet though, a m/c makes you so much more paranoid. I have only started getting used to the idea over the last couple of weeks, and I know that the 12 week scan is the only time when I will feel really confident I am going to have a baby.

Hi again Collymags - how are you today? Do let us know how things are going. We did very much miss you when you were away, so are all delighted you're back again x.

Kitty - have you had your NHS scan yet? And how did the private nuchal fold scan go? Do let us know. My NHS scan is next Tuesday.

I'm off to my little sister's house today (age 35, not so little perhaps!). She's 18 weeks pregnant (7 weeks ahead of me). It is lovely that our babies will be so similar in age, we will have lots to share. She already has a one year old, so I'm looking forward to getting tips from her throughout the pregnancy and beyond.

Have a good day ladies.
Goldy


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi ladies, did a lovely big message last night, but somehow managed to sent it to cyber space instead of FF.  firstly, thanks so very much for your kind words and best wishes, i feel like i'm back home.  mind you was looking at everyone's age and looks like i'm the granny of the group. at the moment we're still very gobsmacked and because we're not telling anyone, and of course nobody is expecting it as we're not in treatment, everything feels surreal.  the only sign i'm getting is very tender boobs( how sad not to be confused with kinky, i keep checking and feeling them) and afternoon tiredness not evening. i want somebody to wave a magic wand and get us to the next scan quickly. 

Angie73 welcome to this gang, of extra special ladies, the support is incredible a real lifeline, keep saying the mantra, IT ONLY TAKES ONE (a hundred times daily) fingers crossed for you.

anyhow ladies, best go water the plants before it gets too hot, then off for a walk before work.  take care allxxxxxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Hello all. 
Ange73 welcome to the gang and the best of luck.
Well, we went for scan this morning and I feel blessed.  It is 13mm long (from 5.1 1 week ago) with great strong HB.  We actually got to hear it today for the first time.  It measured 7w4d and I am dating 8w3d so it is getting closer.  Dr said it doesn't matter as long as it grows proportionally to time lapses between scans.  She actually said I could go on to OB if I wanted now.  But I asked to stay with her until 12 weeks, that is when I transferred with DS and will feel much better waiting.  As I can go in weekly for scans here (and pay for them of course).  So I think we'll stick around until end of July at which time we'll also tell family and friends.
Glad to hear everyone is doing so well and again welcome back Collymags
Virginia


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Great news Virginia - you must be feeling so much better about it now.  Isn't is amazing how quickly they grow!  

Well I'm still waiting for my hospital app to come through which is starting to frustrate me but then again I can be rather impatient sometimes!  I'm exactly 11 weeks today.

So how are the pregnancy symptoms ladies?  I seem to have gotton over the nausea (again) but am still battling with tiredness. 

Hi to you Michelle - hope all is well with you sweet we've not heard from you for a while?

Collymags - Hope you don't mind me asking but is your pregnancy from your previous treatment or have you conceived naturally?  I'm still amazed by it all!

Lots of love 

Jasmineyxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning ladies,  

Jasminey no prob. with your question.  not a hundred per cent sure, but they think that miraculously it was us, which is amazing because my fsh pre commencing treatment in 2005 was at one stage 24! it took a few months before it was ok enough for us to go ahead with treatment.  and even with maximun amount of drugs on my first ivf i only produced 2 eggs.  so they think we're 6wks, but next scan will give us accurate dating.  just so want the next couple of wks to hurry along.  this morning i've just had my first wave of nausea, yuk, but certainly not complaining.  my main symptoms are sore boobs and tiredness.

Virgina, wow lass all sounds wonderful, plus very reassuring eh!  take care lassies have a good day xxxxxxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Wow this thread is getting very full of BFPs I so hope I can join you guys in a few months! 
Jasminey - hope that scan comes through soon and all goes well, hope you are keeping well
Collymags - Congratulations what fantastic news and what a miracle - Good luck for scan next month
Goldilocks - Hope scan goes well next week and great news that you can do the whole pregnant thing with your sister.
Ange - you are 2 days ahead of me on down regging so we will hopefully be on the 2ww together! When is your baseline? mines the 18th July
Virginia - Not long till your 12weeks and you can relax a little bit more and tell the world! Keep us posted on the sex of the baby.

Hope to keep up with you guys, sometimes its hard to keep up! All the best
Ruth


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Virginia ~ I am so, so pleased all went well with your scan!!! Sounds like your baby is growing brilliantly,  its very positive that s/he is growing well!!!!

Marie xx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Ruth(Wicklow) - how's the down-regging going? I didn't like that part of the cycle, although it's nothing compared to the up-regulation part of a full IVF cycle! Do you have a definite transfer date yet? It would be fab if you could join our BFP gang - you've done it once already with your DS so I'm very positive you can do it again with this FET!!

Collymags - that's absolutely fantastic, natural! That gives me hope that maybe our second one ( ) could be natural too. I'm still so excited for you! 

Virginia - so glad that your scan went well, your little peanut is really growing strongly now! I'm sure that from now on, every scan will show an increasingly positive picture. Look forward to hearing about next week's one .

I'm off for my 12 week scan next Tuesday. But I still haven't got a meeting with my midwife. I've rung and left messages for her, but she never calls back. So annoying. What's the normal time at which you see your midwife for the first time? Is 11 weeks about right?

Goldy


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi girls how are we all today hope everyone is ok .
I had my private nuchal fold scan this week it came
back really good my stats are 1 in 5139 which is really
good. We also had our first hospital scan and every
thing was fine I have been given a another edd its only
1 day forward so it may be the 1st instead of the 2nd
of jan.Sorry its a me post but we are so thrilled
its out of this world to see your child and know it is ok.
xxkitxx [br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 14:15Hi virginia great news for your babs so glad for you
Hope you feel better now and can relax and enjoy.
I bet your family and friends will be thrilled for you,
its hard not telling people its just there on the tip of
your tongue to blab it out its hard to hold back. Now
I tell who ever I can and I love it xxx Best wishes to you xx
xxkitxx[br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 14:27Hi to all the new ladies on here welcome to what
looks like a very fruitful thread. We have had quite a 
few success stories and I am so glad to have met such 
lovely ladies. FF is such a fantastic place to be its great.
I wish you loads of luck in your treatments it all gets
a bit much sometimes and we all need comfort and support so if you
want to ask questions I will try my best to answer them 
for you. Good luck girls and loads of positive vibes to all of you xxkitxx  [br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 14:35Hi ladies hope you are just blooming lovely today and 
full of the joys of motherhood love to you all xxkitxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning everyone,  just a quick hello to wish everyone a fantastic weekend, isn't it beautiful already, and it so lifts the spirits when its like that.  hope everyone feeling ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Girls,
        Can i join ya?
Were due 4 a natural fet in a few weeks 
should start wee sticks in bout 7 days   
It's our 1st go @ fet, any advice would b much appreciated


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all you lovely ladies.  Are you all still around?

Jasmineyx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Jasminey,
      I'm still ere, hows u?


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hiya Niki 

I'm fine thanks.  It feels like ages ago since we were last here!  The hackers really caused a problem for a while didn't they (idiots).

Noticed in your profile that your last cycle failed   I am soooo sorry but fingers crossed for your next go which you start quite soon don't you? 

Hi to Goldy, Virginia, Kitty, Michelle and Collymags if you're still around?

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Jasminey,
                  i only just got my BFN last fri, was on 2ww while down, an got neg an had no buddys 2 talk 2...  them bloo*y hackers  
Got my follow up next thurs, but got 2 have another cervical dialatation done b 4 next e.t  
Hope u others r o.k.x


----------



## flo10 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello,

I wonder if I might join in on this thread. I am hoping in the next couple of months to do a natural FET. I do have quite an irregular cycle, but Have an idea when I ovulate. My clinic has suggetsed a trial run with pee sticks, but I wondered if it is quite straight forward?

I am sorry to hear about about your BFN Niki, but   for the next one.

Hello to everyone else. It is lovely to read about all the positive news.

Kate


----------



## sarah76894 (Feb 15, 2006)

HI everyone
I'm 6DPT after my second FET, wondered if I could join you? I'm in England and just having HRT (progynova) tablets and awful gestone injections in my already raw and numb buttocks.
I did a test today (I know it was far too early), of course it was negative so that has made me anxious. My first FET I just knew it had failed and had a negative gut feeling the whole time. This time we had 2 really good quality embryos put back, both 8 cells top grades and one had even jumped to 9 cells just before it went back! I was feeling positive, but now am worried as I have no symptoms, apart from slightly sore,swollen boobs which I think is the gestone. Cant help but think that if this was working I'd feel different somehow. Last time I had no symptoms and that was BFN so concerned it's the same. 

I've also had quite a bit of spotting that became a bright red bleed 2 days ago. Only happened once and I rang my clinic. They said my cervix had been raw and inflamed at ET so it could be that that is bleeding. Now it is just pinkish and brown on and off (sorry for TMI)

When do people usually get a positive result? No way can I wait until a week on Sunday!!

Are my lack of symptoms normal?

Would love to hear from people going through the same thing!


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Great to be back - I feel as though I have missed out on so much in the time we were off line. I down regged fine and then womb lining was fine on tuesday - moved on to gel now instead of pessaries - anyone else done that? Wierd really!!  
They were thawing my embies yesturday and I rang up for update at 10.30 this morning and this is what was said. They thawed all 15 embryos (our choice to give us the best chance, and were then taking them to blast as they were day 3 embies). 3 didint survive the thaw and 3 were showing signs of not moving forward so 9 doing well. How does that compare is it good? they did say of the 3 not moving forward they may catch up!  
I was pleased, I ring tomorrow for transfer time on monday!
All the best, anyone else buddying with me?
Ruth


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi All

Back again!  My medicated FET cycle that started in February this year failed in May  .  We were surprisingly positive and tried not to think that our poor embies did not make it.  But we are back on the rollercoaster.  

I started downregging (has to be medicated as strange periods!!)2 weeks ago and go for 1st blood test on monday to see if fully downregged for HRT.  No sign of AF though so will probably have to stay on buserlin and no hormones for little while longer.

Fingers crossed and positive thoughts    that 3 my snowbabies make it.  Good to have a home again.

talk soon

amanda x

Baby dust to all


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Hi all, nobody seems to have posted here for a bit!
Transfer is now tomorrow tuesday as they want to take my remaining embryos to day 6! There are 8 viable embryos with 4 making progress. I hope they know what they are doing! Another sleepless night ahead!
Ruth


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Ruth -

Wishing you all the very best of luck for tomorrow!

Best wishes

Jasminey


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Ruth, the best of luck to you tomorrow?  How many will you have transfered back?  Your wait will be quite short as they will be 6 day transfer.  Lots of    and stickies to you.
Sarah, being non-symptomatic means nothing and the bleeding could have also been from implantation so try and stay positive.  I know it is sooo hard.
Jasminey, Goldy, Michelle Collymags, RSMUM hope all is going great and that the nausea is long gone and can now enjoy the pregnancy.
Niki, I am so sorry about your BFN, please let yourself go through proper mourning.  I promise you'll be that much stronger for the next time having gone through it.
We are doing well.  Little beanie is hanging in there.  We are now 14w tomorrow.  I am still afraid to talk about it but feeling some excitement too.  When did you start showing.  I think I am just eating too much, my belly is sticking out and a few people have dared to ask at the pool.  Not like I care about the belly but just don't think it happened so fast last time.
Anyway, gotta go.  I am actually setting up my first new account so got to get back to work.
Lots of love
Virginia


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I'm Jules, just joing you from another thread as FET is something I now need to look at.  I'm totall devastated at the moment.  I tested positive last week and then on Sunday, I lost it.  I had 4 days of positive results and then on Sunday had one HPT left, so thought I would see how much stronger it was and then BANG - not pregnant.  I bought some more tests and they all came up negative.  The clinic said I must have had a chemical pregnancy and it would have implanted but stopped growing, so they class it as a very early miscarriage.  I feel my world has fallen apart because you can get so excited in just 4 days.

Does anyone know how long I have to wait now before I can use the frozen ones.  I have been given a follow up appt for 18 September.  Does anyone know if there is a waiting period?  Do most clinics wait until blastocyst stage because I think I would like to do this next time.

I haven't yet come on yet either, so I want to, to give me closure of this cycle.  

Good luck to anyone who is having this done soon and I hope to make some friends on this thread soon.

Jules x


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Virginia -

Great to hear from you I was starting to get worried that I was the only one left - haven't heard from Goldy, Collymags, Kitty or Michelle for ages??  Great to hear your little beanie is hanging on in there I think now you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy (easier said than done I know)!  All is well with me thankfully we have the scan pictures or our little two on the wall next to the computer and even though I'm nearly 18 weeks now I still don't think it has properly sank in!

Welcome Jules.  How devastated you must be and I'm so sorry but hang on in there hopefully you will be able to start your next cycle around Oct time and have a BFP to celebrate just before Christmas!!!      My clinic recommend a rest of 3 months between cycles but clinics do vary as they do at what stage they implant embryos.  The clinic I use implant 2 day embryos mainly.  All the very best of luck to you.

Anyway off to sit in the garden to enjoy the last of today's sun with a large glass of ...ice water!

Take care all.

Jasminey


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello everyone

Can I join you?  We've got 2 blasts left from our successful ICSI in Aug 04, and are planning to go for a FET in Sept/Oct.  

The difficult part for me is that I'm currently working in Venezuela, so I need to start the downregging here, and hopefully find a clinic to do me an ultrasound to check everything's OK before I start the progynova.  We've booked our flights to the UK for the end of Sept, so I just hope that AF arrives as expected on 22 of this month.  

Can anyone help me with the timetable?  I think that after taking the downregging injection (prostap) my period will arrive at about its normal time, perhaps a day or two later - is that right? Is anyone else on prostap and progynova?  Has anyone done the prostap injections themselves?  The clinic said I could, but none of the literature about prostap seems to suggest that this is normal...

Jules - so sorry to hear your news.  Hang on in there hun...Hope I can keep you company on your next attempt.

Amanda, Sarah and Wicklow - thinking of you and wishing you all the best!

Kate/Niki - Hello - perhaps we can go through our FETs together??

Look forward to getting to know you all

love

BlueSoo


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

hi ladies, can i join u, i had a bfn on my first ivf at the begining of july but have 3  frosties and we are having 2 put back in around 22/23rd august on a natural cycle as long as they defrost ok. hope we are luckier  this time x


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Thanks so much for the good luck and welcome messages!  Bit of a bad mood today as found out that due to staff at clinic being inept i now have to wait another 6 days for my HRT for my medicated FET.  I went in for bloods on monday and they were supposed to phone me to tell me when to start HRT as nobody phoned me - i called them after work but they were closed - 4:30!!!  

When i finally got through to them they said as they could not get hold of me (did not even try more like) i had to wait until Sunday!!  I am having such a rough DR - hating buserlin so much, constant headaches and feeling crappy - poor DH is getting a constant shouting!!  Feeling a bit low - is this cock up a really bad sign??

sorry about the moan

Amanda x


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all

Ive been reading for a few days now and decided to join.  Im due medicated FET on 16th next wed, cant belive we are nearly there. Went through the same process to get Tara owr wee 18mth old, but amazing how quickly you forget everything.  Anyway due scan tomorrow to check womb lining, then all being well and frosties thaw ok next wed we have trannsfer then and then the dreaded 2ww.

Bluesoo, sounds like wee have a bit in common. Lets hope we are as lucky and blessed this time round.  Hi to everyone else.

Lips


----------



## meachmont (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

Can I join you all.  I am due for FET this saturday.  We were very lucky last FET and were blessed with our son Dexter.  This is a natural cycle and we are hoping to get to blasts.

Jules - we have had a similliar experience, I have had 2 miscarriages and 1 ectopic pregnancy.  On my 1st IVF DEC 04 i got a BFP but lost our little one, we were told to let one cycle happen and then we could go for FET Feb 05, and luckily for us we now how Dexter.  I know how devasted you feel - the pain is awful, such a tramatic thing to go through.  Thinking of you and hope to god you get your baby soon. 

Wishing all my cycle buddies all the very best of luck my our dreams come true. 

Love Donna


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi can I join to,  I started reading the posts and thought it was all ages ago but seems like there are lots of us just starting now.

We had our second IVF in May and like you Jules, got my BFP but it was only to be for a week and we were hugely disapointed.  But we have 8 frosties waiting and Im waiting AF to start now hopefully to have 2 put back in early Oct.

Donna and Lips,  you are so close to having your frosties back,  cant wait to hear your news,  Bluesoo I should be about the same as you,  assuming AF shows up and doesnt mess me about!

It would be great to be able to help each other along.

Katie x


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Just a general message to all the newbies on the site. I am sorry to those that have had m/c, it is devastating and you'll remember it always.  But good things do and can happen during FET's (I am 14w2D) after a m/c in December. They asked me to wait 2 months and then after AF it was 6 wkks almost exactly for transfer (it was medicated cycle).
Good luck to you all, don't forget to eat the Brazil nuts and drink the fresh pineapple juice, try to stay calm and relax ALOT.
Good luck to you all.
Virginia


----------



## flo10 (Oct 13, 2005)

wrote a long message and lost it, so here goes again.....


3isacharm, Congrats on the pregnancy, wishing you lots of happiness with the remainder and beyond!

Katie, Sorry to hear your news, but wishing you lots of luck for OCT are you doing a medicated cycle? I might be having FET in Oct, but will depend on my cycle as hoping to do a natural one and so will depend on when my clinic is open too.

Donna, Best of luck for tomorrow!! Will be thinking of you.

Lips Best of luck for next week, Let us know how it goes

Amanda, Hope you are feeling a bit better and not suffering the side effects too much

Tufty wishing you lots of luck too, and sorry about your BFN

Bluesoo, Can't help with your meds I am afraid, but wishing you lots of luck too. When you come back, will you be back for a little while or are you going back to Venezuela?

Jules, Can't even begin to try to understand how you are feeling, but wishing you lots of luck. I have even more irregular cycles for the couple of months after my two BFNs. Let us know how you get on with your clinic.

To anyone I have missed, sorry, but looking forward to chatting over the coming weeks.

Lots of             to us all

Kate xxx


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

hey everyone

thats great looks like there are a few of us about to embark on the rollercoaster ride together.  

I had a quick scan this morning to make sure the meds were doing what they were supposed to me doing and measuring womb lining thickness, so all was well and its all systems go for next Wednesday.

I have to phone at 10am to see how the frosties thawed and then all being well transfer round lunch time then over to the 2ww.  Seems like such a long time since I done this before yet not that long ago.

V exciting, v scary etc.  I am out for dinner twice over the weekend and drinks, like the last supper scenario as hopefully I am off the booze and goats cheese etc for the next 10mths or so.

Feel those positive vibes.

I'm off work today for a week as well so not as able to log on but will try at home.  If not I will be back round 22nd, will log in to say hi and will be posting on the 2ww thread, so hopefully see a few of you over there.

Good luck to all

Talk soon


Lips


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hello ladies

how annoying, i did a lovely big long message and lost it not once but twice this week so fingers crossed this gets on the board rather than to cyber space.

things have been hectic for a while hence the not writing though i have been reading.  we were finishing off major renovations, then had my young niece and nephew staying for a week. then we'd a difficult week between myself and dp re; misunderstanding and anxiety over the nuchal fold scan.  so all in all when everything meant to be calm wasn't really.

i was petrified literally of having the scan purely because i've a mate who had a horrendous result and they kept thinking she'd have a m/c but didn't so had a medical termination instead at 20wks.  we could deal with some abnormality but not where quality of life would have been an issue.

anyhow had it done on tuesday and i'm now like a different woman, they reduced our risk from 1:28 to 1:533 overjoyed is an understatement. i now have the guts to say the words  i'm pregnant, in fact want to do it from the rooftops.  it was truely amazing to have the privilege of watching our babe for near on 45mins and listen to the heart beat. so we are both very happy parents to be.

Jasminey, it must have been terrific seeing double bubble on your scan, and really fasinating seeing the change from scan to scan.  after your particularly long troubled ivf journey you must be grinning all the time now.

Virginia, glad to hear your beanie is doing ok as you yourself are. long may it stay that way eh! 

Jules, hun i can't begin to imagine how devastating having a bfp taken away so soon must have felt, bfn are horrendous enough, however with time and being gentle to yourself the pain and disapointment eases.  may the next cycle bring you luck so your dream will come through.

Bluesoo, prostap is an intramuscular injection so really depends on how brave you are, i'm ok with subcut but not self administering intramuscular, but that'll be the wimp in me. our clinic gave us the option of that or suprecor, the first time i'd the prostap, but after failing they did wonder whether some of it was still in my system when it shouldn't have been.  the next 2 cycles i'd suprecor which has a shorter pharmacological life though i still ended up with bfn's  don't know if that helps.

Kitty, Michelle,Luc, and Goldy, if you's are reading, hope all is well.

to all you new ladies, welcome aboard. i have to say, we've been through a really good spell here with quite a few positives, sticky vibes to you all that it rubs off wish you all heaps of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello everyone

It's really good that there are now a little group of us going through this together.

Collymags - thanks for the info about prostap.  I hadn't realised it was an intramuscular injection - does that mean it needs to be into the thigh rather than the tummy?  I need to phone the clinic here to see if they will do the injection for me, but I'm nervous my Spanish won't be good enough to explain that I have 2 frozen blasts in London and that I've already got the drugs for this tx....  Great news about your scan - I would say "now you can start to relax", but I know that I didn't start to until Sami was finally born - and still haven't really, even now...

Lips - hi!  Yes, we do seem to have lots in common.  Your DD looks a real little cutie.  Everything's very close for you now.  Praying that you get good news about your frosties!  Enjoy your last supper!  I found giving up goats cheese hard too - but I'm eating loads of it now to make up...

Kate - I'm working in Venezuela for 3 or 4 years, so I'll be back out here again immediately after the 2WW (as long as I've got my timings calculated right...  hoping I won't have to travel in the middle of it...).  If the tx succeeds then I'll come back to the UK for the birth and for maternity leave and then back out here again..

Virginia - thanks for your encouragement.  I didn't know about the brazil nuts - what's the story there?

Katie - hi to you!  Yes, it does sound like we should be cycling at around the same time.  How devastating to have had a BFP and then to have lost it so quickly.  But at least you've got 6 frosties - that's a good number, so you should have some to put back in.  We only have 2 blasts, so might well have none defrost successfully...

Donna - wow, everything's very close for you too now.  Praying that your FET goes ahead successfully this Sat.

Hi to everyone else

love
BlueSoo


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

BlueSoo, Good luck with the meds, I can't imagine they wouldn't help you with IM injections.  Is that the progesterone?  I Did that right in my hip for all tries.  IN the US no one helps (b/c of liability unless you have a friend or family) without charging a lot so I decided to do it myself.  Trust me it takes me a while to do each one but I just stick myself and it really isn't so bad.  You can do it, if you can apply in hip (about 2 inches back from hip bone).  
As much as I don't want to worry, I have a feeling I will at least until I can feel baby moving then I'll be poking it all the time to get it to move.
Collymags, so glad your NT scan went so well.  It is amazing isn't it to watch the baby for so long.  Definitely calming and reassuring.  I wish I could go in soon.  I shouldn't complain I go back in 5 weeks.  I am still on blood thinner but might be coming off.
I do not remember exactly what brazil nuts does but hematologist agreed that their is a component that could help with implantation.  
Gott go computer is about to die.
LOL
Virginia


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi all

Virginia - thanks for the advice about the injection.  I only have to do 1 (for downregging - it's the same drug they use for HRT), but doing it in the hip sounds horrendous!  I still haven't plucked up courage to phone the local clinic to ask them to help out as I'm still terrified my Spanish won't be up to it and they'll say no...

Well, still hanging on here, waiting to see if AF arrives on the 23rd so I can start counting down to the big injection.

Lips - thinking of you as you have to phone the clinic on Weds.  Fingers crossed that you get a positive response!

Katie - what date do you expect your AF?  Do you have to have a prostap injection on day 21 too?

Donna - what's your news?

Hi to everyone else

love

BlueSoo


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

hi ladies,
i have started my pee sticks to work out when i ovulate, when i do i have to phone clinic and they will take my embryos out of the freezer. i have nothing else to do no drugs, scans e.t.c but i am having accupuncture  this time and he has given me some chinese medicine to take. good luck to everyone going through fet x


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Bluesoo:
I would just say something like:
Buenas, estoy haciendo tratamiento de fertilisacion I necesito ver si me pudieran ayudar con una injeccion.  Yo tengo la medicina s y olamente necesito que me ayuden e administrarla.
I am not sure this is perfect but they should understand you are looking for help with 1 injection. You do have the meds, right?
Good luck, it really isn't too bad to do it yourself but I understand the fear.  I was afraid at first too.
Virginia


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me gatecrashing? 

I am peeing on sticks waiting to ovulate - day 14 today and no sign yet - usually have 28/29 day cycles so hopefully will come in the next couple of days?!! We have 4   waiting for us at The Bridge Clinic in London and i can't wait to get 2 of them put in!!

We had 1st attempt at IVF in July and we produced 6 x top grade embies but unfortunately the first 2 didn't settle in   so here we are.

I am drug free for the FET but was a bit concerned as thought I would take cyclogest to get my womb lining ready but i was told no need. I am feeling pretty relaxed about the whole thing at the moment - we were devastated after the   in July so now i just think i couldn't possible feel any worse than i did then and i made it through so just want to get my little   on board and get stuck into the dreaded  .

Reading some of your threads has given me real hope as lots of you have been successful with FET so fingers crossed. 

I just want to wish you all loads and loads of luck and look forward to chatting to you all again soon.



LOL Lou xx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Virginia - thanks v much for the Spanish!  I phoned the clinic and made an appointment, and went to see the Dr this morning.  He wasn't particularly friendly and was a bit dismissive of the protocol my clinic in London uses, but he did agree that they would help me with the downregging injection and the day 5 baseline scan.  Phew!  They also did loads of tests (including all kinds that they don't do in the UK, so at the very least I should come out of this knowing where I stand on breast cancer and osteoporosis risk...).  It's an ultra-modern clinic, so I was able to see a tv pic of my cervix in full colour!  I feel as if I'm in good hands (although apparently they put 7 embies back into the wife of a former colleague - without telling her beforehand! - there are no regulations about a max number here, I don't think).  The doctor worried me though by worrying that the prostap wouldn't work if it's kept above 25 deg c, and although I keep it in the fridge now, it was out of the fridge for about a week on my way out here, so maybe it's not good now...  But, as long as it is - it's all systems go for a Sept/Oct FET, as long as AF arrives next week as she's supposed to...

Lou - Hi to you - good to have you join us.  So sorry to hear about your BFN in July.  Praying you'll have better news this time.  Do they put your frosties back in on the day you ovulate?  

Hi Tufty - good luck to you too.  When do you expect to be going for your FET?  Sounds like it's probably quite soon.

Donna & Lips - How's the 2WW going?

love

BlueSoo


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Bluesoo

just to let ye know in the uk, we use prostap not just for ivf but also for men with prostate probs, and we have never kept it in the fridge yet everything has been fine.  it may be just 'cos it hotter over there that they do, but normally drugs have a fairly long life even if not kept in exactly the right conditions (unless it is a live vaccine),  hop this helps.  certainly sounds like they are being very thorough.  good luck lass


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi ladies sorry not been on for ages just like to wish all the new
ladies lots of luck with their treatments. 
Just want to let you all know that I have had my 20 week scan
and everything is fine and we are so looking forward to the next
20 weeks ,half way there we are so pleased. Our little one didn't
want to be scanned he/she had their back to us all the time
had to empty my bladder to see if it would help to move them.
It did work, enough time for little one to be measured and to 
check mouth and lips for cleft. What an experience for us we loved
it wish it was every month. Hope you are all well love xxxkitxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Kitty

delighted to hear all is well, gosh you're half way through, how wonderful.  i know what ye mean about wanting to see the babe again.  at the nuchal fold scan it took near on 45mins, we were thrilled being able to see our little one for so long.  but because we'd to get it done privately they then said there was no need for the 12nhs one, so we've to wait a whole 8 wks from the last one until the next.  mind you its something to look forward to.    take care lass


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - I've been a bit distracted with other stuff going on.

Welcome and good luck to all those going through FET on this thread right now. And hi to all the 'old timers', Kitty, Virginia, Collymags, Jasminey. Things are going really well with me. I have been feeling 'junior' move over the last few days, like a bubble or little fishes darting. Can't wait to be able to feel it by putting my hands on my tummy too, so that DH can get involved. We have our 20 week scan next Tuesday, and then are off for our big holiday for almost 4 weeks to Australia! (I know it's going to be tiring being pregnant, but I didn't want to cancel it and am sure as long as I take it easy, it will be fine). Can't wait to see our little baby on the screeen again. Had a pre-holiday ante-natal checkup at the doctors last week and heard the heartbeat again - lovely, and so fast! We've decided that I'm going to find out the sex, but DH won't, so we'll see how long I can keep it a secret on holiday! I'm looking quite pregnant now, particularly by the evening when all my tummy muscles (ha ha) have relaxed. But if I wear baggy clothes, I can still keep it hidden. 

Goldy


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Oldies, I am so glad to hear from you all and to know that you and your little one/ones are chugging along.  Exciting Huh  I know I still don't believe I am pregnant so hearing that you could feel the baby move inside you at 18weeks is promising as I am just 2 weeks behind.  Have a great time on your vacation.  I'd love another one.  
We definitely want to know the sex of our little one.  In fact at the NT scan the sonographer told us she thought it was a girl.  We are so excited.  But honestly if she was wrong and it is a boy, I know I'd be thrilled either way as long as it is healthy.
Collymags, great to hear your NT scan went well.  I also loved all that time seeing our little one.
Kitty, your little one appears sort of shy.  Our next scan is at 19 weeks so I will make sure they check for cleft palate and all that.  
Stuart and I are alone again for the next 3 weeks and then we get DH back for 2 weeks before he leaves for 4 weeks.  I hate this and miss him terribly.  But I keep reminding myself that after that he is not going to Asia anymore (unless he is on vacation with me) and hope the time passes fasted.
Anyway, I better go make a healthy lunch .
Take care girls
LOL
Virginia


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Collymags - thanks so much for the reassurance about the prostap.  It is hotter here - around 30 degrees most days - but I do feel reassured by what you said.  

Well AF has turned up today - 3 days early.  So that means all my planning has to come forward too.  We've got our flights booked to travel back to the UK on 28 Sept, so I hope that that's not too late...  Must sit down and calculate again what days I need to have scans etc... 

Virginia/Goldy/Kitty - so glad to hear your good news.  Thanks for the encouragement you bring to those of us about to go through FET.  Were any of your frosties blastocysts?  I know that the success rate for defrosting blasts isn't high and both ours are blasts, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much...

Donna & Lips - where are you?  What's your news?

Lou and Tufty - do you have your frosties on board yet?

love

BlueSoo


----------



## flo10 (Oct 13, 2005)

Great news Bluesoo, so you will be d/r in three weeks? How exciting.

Lovely to hear all of the news on the scans, 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Only a short post just about to leave for work.

Kate x


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Girls

back at last, tried to get on line at home. couldnt find passwords etc so gave up in the end.

Had my fet on 16th the thawed all 9 and 5 survived so they chose the best 2 which were grade B.  Now in 2ww. First few days ok, now starting to go out of my mind.

The hardest thintg is that the same symptoms as AF are also early indicators, which is it aagghh.  Think I feel nauseous sometimes, then think its nerves, then think i usually feel like that before AF.  Tender boobs, a bit headachy, could be drugs, AF or pregnant.  This waiting is awful.

Test day is 30th if I last that long.

Fingers crossed for everyone else.

Lips


----------



## flo10 (Oct 13, 2005)

Lots of                   

for you Lips!

            

Love Kate x


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi bluesoo my em's weren't from blastocytes mine were a 4 cell and a 3 cell 
and they were thawed after 1 year so it we can't believe how lucky we are 
that we are now 21 weeks pregnant. Each day I have to pinch myself, I still
can hardly believe it.I so wish you all the luck in the world to you and your 
partner loads of positive vibes , good luck xxkitxx[br]: 22/08/06, 21:56Hi lips good luck on you 2ww wishing you all the very best
wishes have plenty of rest and chill out time ,treat your self
are you nibbling on brazil nuts (only about 5 a day) also 
pineapple juice not from concentrate I found a good one in Aldi
(only a small glass with your breakfast) they both are suppose
to help with implantation I tried them on my 2nd fet seemed to 
work for me, good luck   
xxkitxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi all

Lips - lovely to hear from you, and great that you had 2 grade Bs to put back in.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes and   .  The 2WW is so hard, isn't it?  There's nothing you can do to make it easier, except get the support through FF of others going through the same thing.  Hope we can support you a bit...

Kitty - thanks for your positive vibes.  Our blasts were thawed 15 months ago - are they harder to defrost the longer they've been frozen?  Will buy some brazil nuts when I'm in the UK (don't think they sell them here).  Can I eat fresh pineapples, or does it have to be the juice?

Kate - yes, I have to have my downregging injection on 9 Sept (just as well the local clinic told me that they work 7 days, or I'd be worried cos it's a Sat) and then at least 1 scan - possibly 2, to see whether the downregging has worked and then how the womb lining is thickening up.  Then after that I travel back to the UK.  So I'm guessing my FET will be around 9 Oct.

love

BlueSoo


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Girls

thanks for all your support Kit, Kate.

Bluesoo, great you got your date for starting, all this calendar watching.  Enough to put you  .

Im still hanging in there by a very fine thread, feel very emotional and analysing every twinge, moodswing etc, to no avail.  Roll on next 7 days so I know one way or the other.

Its great to be able to log on and offload the craziness and realise Im not alone.  DH doesnt seem to get it at all, mind you the way I feel at moment dont think he could be right no matter what he did/said etc .  On with the roller coaster ride.

Talk soon 
Lips


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

hi ladies, i have my et on friday if they defrosy ok , so i am trying not to get my hopes up, we only have 3 frosties, i feel like im waiting my life away!!!   to everyone on 2 week wait let u know how i get on friday xx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Lips, everything you mentioned sounds right on with what you are hoping to achieve.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you on the 30th.
BlueSoo, I think a few days won't make a difference with FET, so they can accomodate your timing in getting back to the UK.  They told me we could move it back a few days if necessary so I'd ask your clinic.  Good luck.
I went for my 16 week visit and it was a bit scary.  They could not find the HB for a few minutes, sweet pea was hiding in the pelvic area.  But once they found it, it was perfect.  So now just wait for the 19w ultrasound.  I cannot wait for that.
Anyway, I better get back to work.
LOL
Virginia


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi bluesoo I think it is best just drinking the juice in a carton
and made not from concentrate thats the advice I picked on
ff good luck with everything on your return to the uk xxkitxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi all

Lips - only 2 days now to go til your test day.  How are you feeling?  Have you done a sneaky hpt, or have you been good?  When I was last on the 2WW I went into hospital with OHSS, so I didn't have to test at all.  They just told me that OHSS was a good sign, and each day the blood tests showed that my hcg (I think) levels were going up steadily.  So I haven't really done a proper 2WW, and I'm dreading it!

Kitty - will look for some cartons.  Thanks for your advice and good wishes.

Well, I'm still hanging on and counting down the days until my downregging injection - 13 and counting...

love

Bluesoo


----------



## flo10 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello Everyone 

Hope that this finds you all well.

Lips how are you doing with the wait? Not much longer...

Tufty Hope everything went ok on Friday Much       

Love Kate x


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi girls

well I was naughty and tested early and a BFN - Gutted.
I knew this was a posibility but when you have been succesful before you kind of think it will be just as easy the next time round.

I had it all planned and was even looking forward to the extra time Id get with DD on maternity leave.

Dont really know what the next step is.  We have no more frozen embies, so we could start a fresh icsi cycle but last time I had severe OHSS, nearly went into renal failure and had plasma transfusions.  Really scarey, am a bit worried about that happening again.

Also thinking should I just be satisfied with the gorgeous DD that I have as I know so many people dont get that lucky.  I could continue this treatment for years and fail and be in a constant state of disapointment which has terrible repercussions on my relationship with dh as Im a nightmare to live with.


Good luck everyone else.

Ive everything crossed for you all.  Thanks for all support

Lips


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

hi ladies i had et on fri and had a 9 cell and 7 cell embryo put back in, no symptoms af type ache yesterday and shooting pains but nothing else.   to everyone
lips sorry to hear about your bfn


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh Lips - so sorry to hear about your BFN ...  Sending you a big  .  Hope you can go out and treat yourself to a large glass of wine and some goats cheese and pate (or chocolate maybe...) to help cheer yourself up...  

We're in almost the same boat.  I also feel quite confident in a way (although I keep trying to stop myself) because I was successful the 1st time we tried ICSI.  But I also know that I should be quite happy with DD and not need another.  Like you I had OHSS last time, which makes me nervous about starting again from scratch.  But if you went back to the same clinic, wouldn't they be able to learn from the experience and give you lower doses next time?  

Tufty - thinking of you on the 2WW!

As for me, still counting.  12 days to go...

love

BlueSoo


----------



## flo10 (Oct 13, 2005)

Lips

So sorry to hear about your BFN  

Kate x


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

LIps, I am so sorry   .  Please let yourself mourn the loss and I promise that things will get better.  I would consider that glass of wine and food you have been missing out on along with lots of hugs from DD and just take her magic in.  She is a miracle and wanting another is ok, just give yourself time to make a sound decision, don't rush into it.  The clouds do go away.
LOL
VIrginia


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Lips sorry to hear your news,thinking of you and your partner good luck
with what you decide to do next xxkitxx


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

How are you doing?  I'm still counting down the days until I have my downregging injection (just 4 days to go now...)

Tufty - what's your news?

Lou & Donna - hope you're doing OK.

love

BlueSoo


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi ladies hope you are all well. It's been very quiet lately on here
I haven't had chance to write anything for a while.
I have noticed my ticker tape saying 100 days left that is so
unbelievable I'm so excited . We had our 25 week m/w opp last
thursday and everyting is fine I do measure 2cm bigger than what I
should do but m/w said it might be a growth spurt!! 
Hope you ladies are ok and blooming lovely xxkitxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Kitty

Great hearing that all is going well with you.  its funny out of our initial group no many now messaging purely because we don't need the support as much. i've joined onto the HollyHouse thread, heaps going on there as majority are still in or about to do treatment.

i'm now 19 + 3 am loving being pregnant. finding every day quite miraculous with body changes etc.  haven't felt movement yet which i'm so looking forward to, however at work i've access to dopplers, so once a week i listen to our little ones's heart beat.  our next scan is monday 9th no doubt it'll be amazing seeing the difference.  i'm still so gobsmacked at folks positive and heart felt congrats and warmth towards our success, its wonderful, even friends of friends etc. the only down side i'm having is carpal tunnel syndrome symptoms, its virtually there the whole time on the rt side and comes and goes on the left.  am seeing a consultant on thursday so hopefully things can get sorted so i'm not gammy handed when our babe arrives.  anyhow keep well lass and hello to the rest of the gang xxx


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Kitty and Collymags,
I am so glad to hear you ladies sounding so chipper.  I miss our chats.  I am also doing quite well and enjoying the pregnancy a ton.  I have stayed within the normal weight gain limits so feel really good and found out 3 weeks ago that we are definitely having a girl.  Either would have been a blessing but to have a little princess addition is exciting.  I am 20w5d and have been feeling the baby for a bit but not all the time.  When I focus on her and put my hands on my belly she moves around some.  Collymags I had carpal tunnel when I was pregnant with Stuart and back then there was nothing they could do but wear arm braces.  It sucked but I promise it goes away pretty quickly after giving birth and the inflammation around your veins goes down.  There is really nothing to complain about over here.  We are going to Miami for me to work and for DS and I to spend 2 weeks with family and friends while DH is in Asia once again for 4 weeks. SO we are packing and counting down.  I am just letting myself get into pregnancy and actually look at stuff for girls and think about what we need.  I am going to go through suitcases we have full of clothes to see what is missing and then put list together.  Have you ladies started buying everything you need?  Kitty 26 weeks WOW!!!  Collymags you and I are both due around the same time.  Anyway, great to hear from you and please keep me updated.
BLueSoo looks like things are going along nicely, stay on track and keep your chin up things will happen for you too.  Can't wait to hear about your BPF.
LOL
Virginia


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Marielou -

Ethan is just gorgeous many congratulations to you both.

Jasmineyxxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi marielou big congrats to you and your partner all the 
best to you xxx   kitxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi girls just want to up date you all its been very quiet 
on here. I hope everyone is ok and getting rather round 
in the polite way of course! I can't believe that I have
only 5 weeks on monday to go. It's gone by so quickly the last
few weeks. I am just about to put the curtains up in the
nursery and then wait untill saturday for our cotbed to arrive.
Then the nursury is done and ready and waiting for our 
little one. He/she has been very active I've loved every
minute of my pregnancy and I know we are very fortunate.
speak again girls take care xxkitxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

kitty, 

'cos can't believe how near d day is for you, how fantastic.  really glad things are good for you.  i'm with you in really really enjoying the pregnancy, even the not so pleasant bits are fine.  i love feeling eh baby move about its so reassuring, plus generally feeling really happy, not having pmt is wonderful.  my dp says it'd be lovely having me in the pregnant state for ages ( i have to agree).  like you i am forever thanking my lucky stars and don't take anything for granted.  i have had big probs with carpal tunnel syndrome affecting both hands. it started at 14wks and has steadily deteriorated. i permantly have either pins and needles or dead hands.  anyhow the operated on the right 4 wks ago(under local anaesthetic) with immediate relief from symptoms. i get the left done next saturday. so by the time our wee one arrives i should have no problems handling him/her.  

we've not made a start on the nursery yet as we literally have been busy since january doubling the size of our existing house and all the diy that comes with it. so that room will be left until last, but to be honest it doesn't need much doing.

i do hope everything continues to go well for you. do keep us informed of any news.  hope the rest of the original gang are still doing ok  take care all xxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Kitty & Collymags -

Lovely to hear you are both well and enjoying your pregnancies.  I too have really enjoyed mine and even with carrying twins have been able to carry on with things as normal.  I am now 33 weeks and both babies are growing well.  They both wriggle and kick about loads and even wake each other up sometimes!  They are particulary active when I'm not...!  I saw the Consultant last week who advised me that on average twins tend to arrive around 37 weeks (or even a little earlier) so my hospital case is now packed!  I will be induced if they haven't made an appearance by 38 weeks!  We have been busy buying lots of things for them and like you Kitty are in the final stages of preparing the nursery.

Hi to Michelle, Virginia and Goldy - hope you are all well.

Best wishes

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi collymags nice to hear from you  sorry to hear
about your carpal T.S  Glad you on the mend from your op and hope
the other one goes well and you are pain free. Good luck with the 
house and bump you have a very busy time ahead by the sounds of things.
Hi Jasminey ,glad you are ok sounds like you are enjoying your pregnancy
and all the preparations that go with it, so exciting not long to go 
good luck and keep in touch xxkitxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

_MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE AND A GREAT NEW YEAR
IT'S GOING TO BE SO SPECIAL AND THE BEST EVER !!_ _LOVE KITXX_


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Hello ladies.  I have been terrible and have not been on FF for weeks.  Your posts are beautiful and very reassuring.  I feel the same ( as I did with DS).  Isn't it great to feel them moving around?  Jasminey how exciting that the babies are interacting so much already.  Have you been induced?  Based on timeline I think so, hope that you and they had a safe and quick birth.  Can't wait to hear details and see pictures.  I guess Kitty you have also given birth or are waiting anxiously and Collymags you are also in early Feb? I love being pregnant and have had no problems with pregnancy but the carpal tunnel is killing me. It keeps me up most nights.  But luckily I have not suffered as long as Collymags.  Good for you and that the surgery went so well.  Hope other hand went as well.  I do have a question:  there was an article here about Rooibos red tea (from Africa) and that it helps with inflammation and it specifically mentioned relief of Carpal Tunnel and Rumatoid Arthritis.  My DH found the article and bought some for me but when I looked on the internet some said safe others said no so I haven't taken it.  My Dr did say I could take Tylenol PM to sleep and I take 1 pill every night (which I hate to do but I have to sleep, at least some).  
Enough gripping.  We had a lovely Christmas.  4 yr olds really make it fun.  It was so real for DS and he was totally into it, we thoroughly enjoyed it.  Hope you all enjoyed a relaxing and safe Holiday.
I am 34w6d and need to pack my hospital bag.  We have tons of clothes (thanks to Grandmothers) and a of of the necessary items (I saved from DS) so we just have to go one time to baby store and pick-up last bit.  Starting this week, I am getting biophysical u/s and non-stress tests done weekly along with seeing DR.  That is 3 visits, pretty time consuming but all for a great reason.  Anyway, can't wait to hear how you are all doing now that we are in 2007 (our big year).
Take care and LOL
Virginia


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi Virginia, good to hear your update. but so sorry to hear about cts it really is a bummer isn't it. not only did it wake me a lot, but when i drove or read a book or even held a telephone it was a nightmare.  still all thats behind me and thankfully it all went swimmingly, couldn't believe how immediate the results were.

gosh it sounds like you get a lot of attention over there. unfortunately i had quite a fresh bleed in december bit it was after   so ? connected to a cervical erosion. thankfully the babe was fine but because of that i got scanned and will do again in 2wks otherwise there'd of been no more scans after the 22 wk one. doctor wise i'm seeing one every 4 wks!!.

i hadn't realised we were so near in dates, mine is the 17th feb. but we aren't nearly as organised as yourself. we went to our first parentcraft class yesterday. the baby's room isn't organised,  no name picked, plus i have to change my car to a more baby friendly one.  also need to organise hospital bag etc.  and to top it all my dp went down on bended knee in front of 10 members of my family and proposed on 26th december. so now we have a wedding to plan for the end of the year.  all exciting stuff.

your christmas sounded lovely. there's something special about being with children who are totally into believing, just so magical.  we'd spent from jan 06 until december extending our house, so had invited family over from Ireland, and Oxford to stay for the holiday. i had 15 for dinner on christmas day and 12 the next day. there was a lot of work involved but everyone pitched in and it was really enjoyable.  also on the 26th we managed to hook up with my brother in Kansas city via computer skype and web cams so it was really good.

i'm like in, looking forward to hearing the news from Jasminey and Kitty. anyhow lass, best go and get ready for work, only 2 weeks left thank god. you take care and keep in touch. xxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi girls hope everyone is ok nice to hear from collymags and virginia glad you
enjoyed the christmas season.I am still here I am 8 days over due I have had
2 sweeps done but the baby's head wasn't down enough to be successful
I am booked in for the 12th for a induction. Hopefully I will go on my own before
friday have had the usual bh's. So this time next week I will be home with my
son or daughter we can't wait. keep well xxkitxx
Ps hi to jasminey and all the other ladies who I've spoken to on these pages good luck
to you all xx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

Very long time, no speak!

I'm now past my EDD by 5 days, and feeling pretty uncomfortable (sharp stabbing pains where baby is pushing on my pelvic region, heavy, achey, fed up!). I've had an amazing pregnancy up 'til the last week though, felt really well and fit. I'm the oldest in my ante-natal group (the rest range in age from 24 to 35) and yet I've been one of the fittest! I've been very lucky.

But now I want to have the baby out! I've got a sweep lined up for Thursday this week (25/1/07), and if that doesn't work, I'm going to ask for an induction late on Saturday or early Sunday... I'll let you know how I get on.

Goldy


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi all 

wow everyone seems to be going over time, bet its cause we're first timers.  its amazing to think that this time last year we were all just hopefuls.

Goldilocks good luck to you hun. i know what ye mean about the eldest in the group. i'm like the granny of ours and the men all look like boys weird eh!!. i've had a few hiccups but nothing thats put any real dampner on things.  good luck for this week do let us know once things have settled down how you get on.

Kitty, fingers crossed you've got your little precious bundle home now!

Jasminey the twins must surely be with you now, though you'll probably not get near a computer until they're around 2 (years not months!!)

Virginia, just me and thee left out of the original gang. i finished work last friday so its been lovely getting up at my lesiure then going for a swim a wee shop and back to rest (swollen ankles etc)

oh a bit of lovely news Luc who was in our original gang has now this month got a bfp having been through a total of 8 treatments over a 2 year periods. needless to say she is more than chuffed. 

right now to cook dinner.  well special chums keep well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi there,

Just wanted to say hi and what an inspirational thread. Good luck to you all for forthcoming deliveries.

Mickle


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Just to let you all know that my gorgeous little boys arrived on the 9th Jan.  After a very long induction (which didn't go to plan) i ended up having a C Sec.  Jayden arrived first at 21.44 weighing 6lb 14 followed by Jury at 21.45 weighing 6lb 4.  Both are perfect.  I imagine both you (Kitty and Goldy) have now had yours too and I look forward to hearing from you.  Virginia & Collymags - not long for you too either.  

Look forward to hearing from you all.

Take care all.

Jasmineyxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Jasminey 
big congrats, how fantastic, and what wonderful weights. am absolutely delighted for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Many, many congratulations Jasminey!!!!!!      .  As Collymags said, those are FANSTASTIC weights!!!! And so similar as well, the boys were obviously sharing you equally - how lovely!!!!    

My sweep didn't work yesterday - posterior cervix apparently. Got another attempt lined up for Monday (29th), and an induction lined up for Wednesday (31st). Praying baby will come before the induction, as I'm scared to death of having to have a Syntocinon drip, probably more so than a c-section bizarrely!

KittyQ - what's the news from you? Is your baby here now?

Virginia and Collymags - soon your turn...!

Goldy


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi ladies congratulations to jasminey and partner well done on the the births of 
your sons Jayden and Jury so made up for you I bet you are head over heels 
in love with them.xxxx 
Our daughter Aimee Anne was born on 12th of Jan 7lb 13oz I was induced that morning
and again in the afternoon things went a bit rapid around 9.30pm from then 
onwards I was in full blown labour Aimee was born at 11.25pm it took half an hour
for me to give birth no time for pain relief just a bit of gas and air it was the
most amazing experience of my life. I will tell you the full ins and outs again xxxkitxx
Take care everyone and good luck to everyones future births xx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Kitty
how wonderful to hear your news, big congrats to you both, no doubt you must be over the moon.  sounds like it all went pretty well. its so lovely hearing everyone has progressed safely.  i'm due 2wks on saturday so not long now. are you going to put a photo up of your wee daughter(does it seem strange yet wonderful talking about your DAUGHTER!!!!.  take care love to all 3 of you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well, at last, we're now proud parents of a beautiful baby girl, born on 1st February, weighing 7lb 10oz. She's now 11 days old and adorable. As I'm breastfeeding, there's no let-up, but so far, she's been fantastic through the night, with no screaming and only regular wakings for a feed. She had to be induced to come into this world, but after that, the birth was all natural, which was fantastic. I will post a piccie of her very soon. We're obviously very happy! And the most amazing thing is that she used to be a little frostie, stored in the freezer. How incredible is that!

All the best
Goldy


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS GOLDY ON THE BIRTH
OF YOUR DAUGHTER WELL DONE 
LOVE XXKITXX


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

HI JASMINEY HOW ARE YOUR GORGEOUS BOYS DOING   
HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL XXXKITXXX


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi collymags how are you hope you are ok are you holding
your newborn yet if not l hope things start to move for you
good luck xxkitxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

(.) (.) HI LADIES I JUST WANT TO BIG UP THE BREAST 
FEEDING PLEASE GIVE IT A GO ITS SUCH A SPECIAL BOND FOR
YOU AND YOUR BABY I LOVE IT XXKITXX P.S BOOBS RULE IN OUR HOUSE  X


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

H i virginia hope you are well not heard from you for a while just
thought I would do some catch up while aimee was sleeping she is
4 weeks old we can't believe how quick time has gone we love her 
to bits. Hope you CT is better and not giving you trouble please
stay in touch kitxx Good luck xx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies - Sorry I've not been around lately...!  Huge congrats Kitty and Goldy - I am absolutely delighted for you both and such pretty names too.

Collymags and Virgina - really excited on hearing from you both too.....

Jayden and Jury are doing great and are now 7 weeks old - I can't believe how the time has flown.  And yes Goldy it really is amazing when you think that this time last year they were frozen little embies! 

A hungry little cry is coming from downstairs so I must go!  I really look forward to hearing from you all soon.

Jasmineyxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello lovely chums

well i am now the proud mother of a gorgeous daughter called Ciara(pronounced like Keira as in Keira Knightly but spelt the Irish way) Amelia Lilian she is a real sweetie but then i am biased. she was born 3 days early on Valentines day evening. i had hoped for au naturelle etc but nothing went to plan. had prolonged ruptured membranes, was contracting well at home but as soon as i went to hospital it all ceased. then because i was verging on pre-eclampsia they set up a syntocin drip at 11.30 so from then until she was born at 22.32 there was no let up. had an epidural that didn't work properly and then bless her she got stuck so forceps were needed (yuk my bigest dread) and to top it all a retained placenta.  so an extremely eventful time, still she is here and safe and lovely, and doing well with breast feeding. so i am one very happy mammy.  what about you Virginia any news from across the pond yet??  take care all now off to feed what a good feeling that is xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Collymags 

Huge congratulations on the safe arrival of Ciara and how lovely that she arrived on Feb 14th too!  

Jasmineyxxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Colleen 

Just wanted to say a huge congratulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter. she is lovely. 

take care luc


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi collymags big congratulations to you both on the birth of your daughter 
wow what a entrance aswell !!!! Glad everyone is ok and doing well.
Its a amazing feeling one you can't describe when you see that little face 
looking back at you its truly magical. My love for aimee just grows and grows
some times I think well things can't get any better , I love her to bits.
Enjoy every sec with Ciara and get your camera and video on over drive we
have a great collection already. Her little personality will come so quick
and you will watch her all day long if you could !! enjoy take care xxkitxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi mickle hope you are ok, glad you have being following our thread
its been a good journey for us lot we are very lucky.
Our stories started on another thread its all from the begining on 
page 13  FET cycle friend by jasminey. Hope your dream comes true
for you in April and I wish you all the best for your journey keep
going and take inspiration from the ladies on ff. It was the best
website I could of had when I was going through it. You meet great
ladies who are going through the same as your self and its a great
way to ask questions and advice ,as you know. Lots of luck and positive
vibes  kitxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies -

Just to wish you all a very happy Mothers Day!

xxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks lass, who'd of thought this time last year eh!!

How are things going with the twins, are they thriving, how are you coping. now doubt if you're anything like another mum in my antenatal group, very regimental and organised and doing fantastic.

here isn't it funny how nobody really said how wrecked from sleep depravation  ye end up, i'm still at the gaga stage, mainly because my wee miss has just had a growth spurt and been eating me out of house and home, still at least i know she's doing well.

take care to the rest of our new mum group xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY XXXXX  ( bit late sorry)

I had a lovely mothers day I got a lovely heart shaped locket
from my darling aimee and a big sloppy kiss too!
We did attempt to go for a meal but aimee calls the shots
now and we only got a sniff of the menu, we thought we had
timed her to her next feed but no, we came home.. never mind.
It was a wonderful day one I am blessed to have. 
Hope motherhood is full of beautiful and magical experiences for you all.
We won't mention the s---p word as we don't get much.
take care xxkitxx


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Would love to hear how your all getting on but think we need to go into a new topic - any suggestions?

Jasmineyxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Jasminey nice to hear from you I haven't had chance to get on and have a catch up.
I would love us all to get in touch now that our little bundles are growing up and settled more
my suggestion for a topic is "life in the fast lane "because our lives have totally changed in 
every way I know nearly everyone says that but it is so true. I love every little thing aimee 
does she thrills us with a little something different each day. Time is flying by and my body clock is
ticking very loudly in my ear my other topic is "would I go through it again" and I would
do it all again tomorrow, but for now its the natural way for us and enjoying our daughter
what will be will be. I'm so broody and long for my lovely big belly again. I know how very lucky we are
but it doesn't stop those feelings. Do you feel the same?
keep in touch xxkitxx


----------

